# Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!



## Anglerboard-Team (27. Juli 2007)

Werbung

Hallo Boardies,

da schon so viele gute Kunstköder auf dem deutschen Markt sind, möchte Fafnir-Ruten erst die Kunden und Boardies fragen was sie von diesen neuen Produkten halten, um dann bei einem entsprechenden Ergebnis reagieren zu können. Bei einer hohen Akzeptanz wird das
Produkt vertrieben und bei einem nicht so guten Abschneiden, verzichten wir auf die Produktserie in unserem Programm.
Da wir uns auf das Anglerboard und die Boardies verlassen können, wird diese Aktion
nur von Boardies durchgeführt.

Es geht um folgende Modelle:

http://img249.*ih.us/img249/8939/gobimaruanglerboardzl1.jpg

http://img249.*ih.us/img249/5018/princeminnowanglerboardnp6.jpg

Und so funktioniert der Test:

Es sind 35 Testmodelle Paare da und die ersten welche sich
unter info@fafnir-ruten.de melden , natürlich mit Anschrift und Adresse
bekommen dann die Testmodelle zugeschickt.

Dann haben die Tester 4 Wochen Zeit die Wobbler ausgiebig unter die Lupe zunehmen.
Danach gibt es hier im AB eine Umfrage zu den Wobblern, in der ihr dann abstimmen und wenn ihr wollt natürlich auch ein paar Zeilen zu den Produkten schreiben könnt... 



Danke, daß Ihr mitmacht!

Gruß
Christoph "Rossy" Rossner
Geschäftsführer von Fafnir-Ruten


----------



## wallek (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

ok,
Mail ist Raus!!!!


----------



## Big Fins (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

Größe, Gewicht, tauchend/schwimmend?
Würde ja auch gern testen, aber bei mir dauert das noch extrem lange.
Aber idan könnte ich dann in Thailand testen auf Baramundi. Leider erst in 6-7 Monaten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*



> da schon so viele gute Kunstköder auf dem deutschen Markt sind,


Die sind da wohl eher für hierzulande gedacht)


----------



## Aalround-Spinner (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

Meine auch! #6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

Flach/Mittelflachläufer, das paßt, egal in welcher Größe. Hecht oder Forelle? #c
Immer her damit :m


----------



## Wallerschreck (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

ebenso


----------



## Eur0 (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

Mail ist raus


----------



## worker_one (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

Mail ist raus....|wavey:


----------



## HOX (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

Meine auch!


----------



## Veit (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

Meine ebenso


----------



## Stahnie (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*



Eur0 schrieb:


> Mail ist raus



Meine auch


----------



## Dirk Pitt (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*



Stahnie schrieb:


> Meine auch



Meine ebenfalls


----------



## Wallerschreck (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

Angler sind nicht anders als Cormorane nur dass wir uns auf Plastikfische stürzen


----------



## Barben Fischer (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

Meins auch


----------



## Pilkman (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

Morsche!

Also die möcht ich mir gern mal live anschauen... #6


----------



## Raabiat (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

ich könnte gut die witterungsbeständigkeit der Köder testen....

ich würde, wie auch sooft mit meinen ködern, einfach die typischen stellen aufsuchen und die dinger zu meinen vielen anderen ködern in die Bäume hängen, so dass die schön sichtbar da in wind und regen baumeln :q:q:q

PS: bei der Überschrift dachte ich, dass der Super-Wunder-Köder endlich fertig ist......|bigeyes


----------



## Taco65 (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

so Mail ist raus, hoffentlich geht es schnell, denn ich habe ab heute 3 Wochen urlaub  .... nichts als ab ans Wasser!


----------



## esox_105 (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

... es gibt was für umsonst, und schon sind ´se wie die Geier da ...  :q

... von mir gibt´s keine Mail ... :m


----------



## Raabiat (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

von mir auch nicht.....
schliesslich wurde ich von meinen Vorgesetzten geimpft: "wat nix kost is auch nix"|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*



> Angler sind nicht anders als Cormorane nur dass wir uns auf Plastikfische stürzen


:m:m:m


----------



## dirkbo (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

Und raus#6


----------



## esox_105 (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*



Raabiat schrieb:


> von mir auch nicht.....
> schliesslich wurde ich von meinen Vorgesetzten geimpft: "wat nix kost is auch nix"|wavey:


 
... ab und zu haben sogar Vorgesetzte mal Recht ...


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

Mal sehen ob ich noch rechtzeitig bin...

Mla einen Moment nicht aufgepasst und schon ist man raus aus dem Spiel... :m


----------



## H.Christians (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

Mail ist raus. Will auch testen:m:m:m


----------



## slowhand (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*



esox_105 schrieb:


> ... es gibt was für umsonst, und schon sind ´se wie die Geier da ...  :q
> 
> ... von mir gibt´s keine Mail ... :m



Von "umsonst" war nie die Rede...|bigeyes


----------



## sp!nner (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

Sollte ich nicht zu Spät kommen immer her damit,würde sie gerne baden! #6
Mail ab.


----------



## aixellent (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

Meins auch!


----------



## Hechtchris (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

Mail is draußn :vik:


----------



## aixellent (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*



Raabiat schrieb:


> ich könnte gut die witterungsbeständigkeit der Köder testen....
> 
> ich würde, wie auch sooft mit meinen ködern, einfach die typischen stellen aufsuchen und die dinger zu meinen vielen anderen ködern in die Bäume hängen, so dass die schön sichtbar da in wind und regen baumeln :q:q:q
> 
> PS: bei der Überschrift dachte ich, dass der Super-Wunder-Köder endlich fertig ist......|bigeyes



Na, wer ist denn da schon so früh unterwegs?

Wie schaut es? Bin morgen wieder zur Maas unterwegs. 
Habe erneut fürchterlich bei Plat zugeschlagen.

Viele Grüße
Aix


----------



## Hechtchris (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*



slowhand schrieb:


> Von "umsonst" war nie die Rede...|bigeyes



Stimmt der köder soll getestet werden nicht einfach nur verschenkt #h

Das is nicht das gleiche wie "Umsonst" |supergri


----------



## Mendener (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

Mail ist raus #6


----------



## sp!nner (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*



Raabiat schrieb:


> schliesslich wurde ich von meinen Vorgesetzten geimpft: "wat nix kost is auch nix"|wavey:



Das sag ich dir dann wenn ich welche zum testen bekomme!


----------



## davis (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

Hab mich auch mal angehängt...muss viel mehr getestet werden!#6

greetz


----------



## Wallerschreck (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

Am Ende ist das DER Köder auf den wir alle gewartet haben


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

Das ist ein feiner Unterschied, den viele Nichtschwaben scheinbar nicht begreifen können)))
Umsons(ch)t: ist die Negation jeden möglichen (Gebrauchs)Wertes...
Kos(ch)tenlos: ist etwas, das man bekommt ohne etwas dafür zu bezahlen....


----------



## wallek (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das ist ein feiner Unterschied, den viele Nichtschwaben scheinbar nicht begreifen können)))
> Umsons(ch)t: ist die Negation jeden möglichen (Gebrauchs)Wertes...
> Kos(ch)tenlos: ist etwas, das man bekommt ohne etwas dafür zu bezahlen....


 

Genau wie die Schule früher!

Für einige war sie KOSTENLOS für andere UMSONST!!!!#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

Genau ))))))


----------



## sp!nner (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

hahahha #6


----------



## Pikepauly (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

Meine Mail ist auch raus!

Denke aber langasam sollten die 35 Stück weg sein!

Gruss 

Pauly


----------



## Raabiat (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das ist ein feiner Unterschied, den viele Nichtschwaben scheinbar nicht begreifen können)))
> Umsons(ch)t: ist die Negation jeden möglichen (Gebrauchs)Wertes...
> Kos(ch)tenlos: ist etwas, das man bekommt ohne etwas dafür zu bezahlen....



das ist so wie mit billig und kostengünstig....
des raffen auch viele net #h


----------



## Freelander (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

Moin!

Meine Mail ist ach raus!

gruß
freelander


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*



> Denke aber langasam sollten die 35 Stück weg sein!


Da wird wahrscheinlich jemand etwas erschrecken, wenn er das nächste Mal seine Emails abruft )))


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*



> das ist so wie mit billig und kostengünstig....


Billig und preiswert (entweder "taucht nix" oder eben "den preis wert" (was durchaus auch etwas mehr kosten kann))


----------



## Wallerschreck (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da wird wahrscheinlich jemand etwas erschrecken, wenn er das nächste Mal seine Emails abruft )))


 
dafür gitbs den Spamverdacht ordner


----------



## sp!nner (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da wird wahrscheinlich jemand etwas erschrecken, wenn er das nächste Mal seine Emails abruft )))



Sind noch keine 35...er will ja 35 Tester haben! :q


----------



## fishingchamp (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

9:54 ist die mail rausgegangen!!!
mal gucken obs noch was gibt!!!
sehen gut aus die wobbler!

MFG
felix


----------



## Rocky Coast (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

Meine Mail ist jetzt auch raus.Könnte vielleicht schon etwas spät sein...


----------



## Bellyboater (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

Ich weiß zwar nicht, ob es schon zu spät ist, aber ich hab auch noch eine losgeschickt.


----------



## Pikepauly (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

Sehen wirklich gut aus.
Ist nur die Frage Japanstyle oder Japanprodukt!
Aber vieleicht haben wir ja Glück und sind unter den Testern!


----------



## Ronen (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

Ich habe soeben auch mal mein Glück versucht!


----------



## Schuschek (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

Ich glaub nicht das noch ein Paar zu bekommen ist, da jeder der mitgelesen hat auch ne Mail sendet ohne sich hier einzutragen.(im Moment lesen 10) Schade hab es zu spät gelesen. Hoffe mal das es dann hier einen Testtread gibt wo die Glücklichen Tester sich zum Lauf- und Fangverhalten äußern.


----------



## anglermeister17 (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

Hab meine um 10.17 Uhr verschickt, vlt. bin ich ja noch "durchgertuscht", hoffe ich zumind.


----------



## Franz_16 (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*



> Hoffe mal das es dann hier einen Testtread gibt wo die Glücklichen Tester sich zum Lauf- und Fangverhalten äußern.



Erst Eindrücke können dann gleich hier in diesem Thread vermerkt werden.

Zur Abschließenden Beurteilung der Wobbler, gibts dann in ca. 4 Wochen nen extra-Thread mit angegliederter Umfrage


----------



## welsman (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

so meine ging um 10:07 raus!Hoffe das schnell bekanntgegeben wird wer "gewonnen" hat.

Mfg. Felix


----------



## sp!nner (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*



Schuschek schrieb:


> Hoffe mal das es dann hier einen Testtread gibt wo die Glücklichen Tester sich zum Lauf- und Fangverhalten äußern.



Ich zumindest habe deshalb die Mail rausgeschickt und nicht nur um 2 Wobbler zu bekommen! Sicher wird berichtet (sollte man dabei sein)


----------



## AltBierAngler (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

grr scheiß früh aufsteher...meine mail is auch rus, wobei ich glaube das es zu spät war....

mfg chris


----------



## welsman (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

Jo falls ich welche bekommen sollte werde ich diese Nätürlich testen und mein "Urteil" dann hier berichten.Denke auch das man Berichten sollte denn,sonst hat der Händler ja nichts davon wenn er von den Testern nichts mehr hört.

Mfg. FElix


----------



## Angler77 (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

Hi, 

hab auch ne Mail hingeschickt auch wenns zu spät ist. Aber ich denke die ersten 10 haben doch wohl welche oder? 
Wo würde und vor allem wann wurde noch Werbung für die Aktion gemacht? 

Fabi


----------



## Wallerschreck (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

Werde auch einen ausführlichen Bericht schicken sollte ich in den Genuss kommen die Schätzchen testen zu dürfen. Wann kann man denn mit einer Antwort bzw. der Zusendung der Wobbler rechnen?


----------



## Hechtchris (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> Werde auch einen ausführlichen Bericht schicken sollte ich in den Genuss kommen die Schätzchen testen zu dürfen. *Wann kann man denn mit einer Antwort bzw. der Zusendung der Wobbler rechnen?*



Würde mich auch interessieren !


----------



## welsman (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

jo,hoffentlich bald


----------



## Franz_16 (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*



> Wo würde und vor allem wann wurde noch Werbung für die Aktion gemacht?



Siehe Eingangsposting:


> Da wir uns auf das Anglerboard und die Boardies verlassen können, wird diese Aktion
> nur von Boardies durchgeführt.




Wann ihr die Wobbler bekommt kann ich euch leider nicht sagen, da sie von Fafnir-Ruten direkt verschickt werden, denke aber nächste Woche werden die bei euch eintrudeln.


----------



## andi72 (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

so meine is auch raus - 
und zum thema : ne mail koscht nix - 
is dafür aber auch nich umsonst ...


----------



## Hechtchris (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Siehe Eingangsposting:
> 
> 
> 
> Wann ihr die Wobbler bekommt kann ich euch leider nicht sagen, da sie von Fafnir-Ruten direkt verschickt werden, denke aber nächste Woche werden die bei euch eintrudeln.



Bekommt man denn Bescheid ob man als Testangler ausgesucht wurde ? Eine liste mit den ganzen Testern wäre cool #6


----------



## Fafnir-Ruten (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

Hallo liebe Boardies,

danke das Ihr euch so zahlreich gemeldet habt, aber
leider können nur die ersten 35 Bewerber mitmachen.
In der ersten Stunde haben sich 65 Leute gemeldet das 
ist unglaublich, danke!!!!#6

Die Tester die "...das Rennen gemacht haben..." bekommen
eine Nachricht per Email bei den anderen ,die leider leer
ausgehen, nochmals ein dickes #6!!!

Bald  starten wir dann einen neuen Tread  und da gibt es
dann Berichte. Und diese Wobbler werden wir wirklich nur dann
vertreiben wenn, die wirklich gut abschneiden!!!!


Also viel Spaß und Erfolg für alle Tester und Nichttester
wünscht euch Euer

Christoph "Rossy" Rossner 
von Fafnir-Ruten


----------



## davis (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

Oha...da war ich sicher zu spät...hat denn schon einer von euch ne e-mail bekommen?

greetz


----------



## Rotauge (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

Tja, da kommt die arbeitende Bevölkerung, die während der Arbeitszeit nicht ins Internet kann wohl leider zu spät 

Ansonsten ist das echt ne gute Aktion :m


----------



## H.Christians (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

Ja nee Liste mit denen die dabei sind wäre nicht schlecht


----------



## Hechtchris (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*



davis schrieb:


> Oha...da war ich sicher zu spät...hat denn schon einer von euch ne e-mail bekommen?
> 
> greetz



Bei mir noch nichts bisher


----------



## Ammersee-angler (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

Die schauen interessant und fängig aus, mein mail ist auch draußen.


----------



## Lachsy (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

schade habe gerade email raus, bin wohl nicht dabei 

tja es gibt auch ne arbeitende bevölkerung, die nicht während der Arbeitszeit am rechner können


----------



## wallek (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

also ich hab als erster geschrieben aber auch noch nichts bekommen!

Lass mich einfach überraschen!!!


----------



## fishingchamp (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

also in der ersten stunde war ich ja noch dabei...ich würde mich freunen...
erst mal jetzt zum angeln...die zeit vertreiben...


MFG
felix


----------



## Taco65 (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

Also meine sind gerade angliefert worden, wahnsinn!







not really


----------



## Wallerschreck (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

hab auch kurz nach Aufruf gemailt und noch ist nichts da


----------



## frummel (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

so die bestätigungen sind raus. ich hab eine erhalten..:vik:
dann mal gas mit dem päckchen...


----------



## fritte (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

Habe auch meine Atwort erhalten das ich einer der Glücklichen bin. Hoffentlich darf ich schon bald die Spinn wieder rausholen und die Ruhr und den Rhk zu befischen.


----------



## Buster (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

hab meine Benachrichtigung auch erhalten - Mail ging um 9:29 Uhr raus. Na dann woll'n wir doch mal sehen wie die wobbelnden Kollegen sich so im Wasser schlagen #6


----------



## H.Christians (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

Habe grade eine Antwort erhalten. Bin dabei:vik::vik::vik:

Na dann werde ich die guten Stücke mal ausgiebig testen und berichten.


----------



## Ammersee-angler (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

Warum habt ihr alle so viel Glück???


----------



## Wallerschreck (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

hab meine Bestätigung auch..bin dabei


----------



## Fxxziexxr (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

Ne ne, wie hier manchen Boardies die reine Gier aus dem Gesicht springt....... kaum zu glauben :q:q

Greets
Fozzie


----------



## Wallerschreck (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*



Fozziebär schrieb:


> Ne ne, wie hier manchen Boardies die reine Gier aus dem Gesicht springt....... kaum zu glauben :q:q
> 
> Greets
> Fozzie



und anderen der Neid :q


----------



## Sxxlflx (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

is wohl schon zu spät...na ich schick trotzdem nochma...


----------



## brandungsteufel (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

Hi,

schon sehr komisch das ein Unternehmen seine Entscheidung ob ein Produkt ins Sortiment aufgemonnen wird, von 35 Testern abhängig macht??

Von denen das Unternehmen ja gar nicht weiss, ob sie sie überhaupt ausprobieren. Ausserdem weiss ja auch niemand ob die Tester überhaupt schon mal einen Wobbler geführt haben. Vielleicht alles Stipper 
Wie sollen die denn dann einen Wobbler beurteilen können#c

Finde das ganze schon komisch.

Grüsse


----------



## Fxxziexxr (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

@Soulfly

Hi Soulfly,

da ist nix mehr zu machen, hat Herr Rossner von Fafnir-Ruten
ein paar Postings weiter vorne schon geschrieben. In der 1. Stunde schon über 60 Mails. Das sind schon die 35 Boardies, die was bekommen, dabei...

Greets
Fozzie


----------



## Wallerschreck (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

@Brandungsteufel
Wenn 35 Tester geschlossen sagen dass das Produk nicht gut ist kann ich mir durchaus vorstellen dass die Firma sich den Vertrieb nochmal überlegt. Wenn das alles korrekt und keine bloße Email-Adressen Falle ist also durchaus begrüßenswert. Hätten sich andere Firmen mal ne Scheibe abschneiden können bevor sie Müllköder auf den Markt bringt.


----------



## Margaux (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*



brandungsteufel schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> schon sehr komisch das ein Unternehmen seine Entscheidung ob ein Produkt ins Sortiment aufgemonnen wird, von 35 Testern abhängig macht??
> 
> ...



Leute,

nun macht die ganze Sache doch nicht direkt wieder schlecht. Ist doch klasse, wenn hier 35 Boardies die Möglichkeit haben so ein Produkt mal ausgiebig zu testen.

Ich bin schon auf so viele "Hochglanzprodukte" - gerade bei Wobblern - zu teuren Preisen reingefallen. Da wird ein Ergebnis von 35 Boardies schon einiges über die Qualität aussagen #6


----------



## H.Christians (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*



> Von denen das Unternehmen ja gar nicht weiss, ob sie sie überhaupt ausprobieren. Ausserdem weiss ja auch niemand ob die Tester überhaupt schon mal einen Wobbler geführt haben. Vielleicht alles Stipper


 
Da kann ich dich beruhigen. Ich fische regelmäßig auf Raubfisch, im Herbst bis zu 4x in der Woche, da das Wetter ja schon das ganze Jahr eher Herbstmäßig ist, bin ich häufig mit der Spinnrute unterwegs.

Meine Frau würde mich wohl erwürgen, wenn ich mir nee Speedmaster+Stradic gekauft hätte ohne überhaupt damit fischen zu gehen|krach:|krach:|krach::q:q:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*



> Da wird ein Ergebnis von 35 Boardies schon einiges über die Qualität aussagen


Auf jeden Fall mehr als Aussagen von "Teamanglern"................


----------



## Fxxziexxr (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

@Wallerschreck



> und anderen der Neid :q



Pah, haben wir Schwaben doch garnicht nötig.....

Greets
Fozzie


----------



## Eur0 (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*



brandungsteufel schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Vielleicht alles Stipper
> Wie sollen die denn dann einen Wobbler beurteilen können#c



Wir binden den Wobbler an die stippe und warten ab was passiert   |uhoh:

Oder machst du das etwa anderst?  #d  ;+


----------



## brandungsteufel (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

Ich habe auch nicht gesagt das es keine gute Aktion ist.

Ein bisschen ungewöhnlich aber schon.


----------



## Gralf (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*



brandungsteufel schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Ausserdem weiss ja auch niemand ob die Tester überhaupt schon mal einen Wobbler geführt haben. Vielleicht alles Stipper
> Wie sollen die denn dann einen Wobbler beurteilen können#c
> ...



Naja BRANDUNGSTEUFEL. Und du hättest das Teil mit nem 175g Blei erstmal 150m weit in die Ostsee geworfen?:m

Ich hab vertrauen die wissen schon was sie tun. Die meisten haben doch verschiedene Angelmethoden im Griff. Und wenn einer nicht mit Wobblern angelt, warum sollte er sich bewerben?

Das ist auch ein Grund warum ich mich nicht beworben habe. Ich angel zwar mit Wobblern, aber nicht so oft. Klassisch gesehen sind Wobbler ein Köder, den man besser vom Boot aus benutzt. Ich benutze die, aber nur werfend vom Ufer aus. Viele Wobbler sind dazu nicht geeignet. Und ob das Teil gut zum werfen ist, stand da nicht bei.

Wie Sledge Hammer schon sagt: Vertrauen sie mir. Ich weiss was ich tue.:g


----------



## brandungsteufel (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

Ich will euch ja nicht den Spass daran nehmen 

Übrigens müssten das Wobbler von Surecatch sein.

Bezeichnung "SureBite Tournament"

Beide sind Floater.

Grüsse


----------



## streezle (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

möchte mich auch bewerben


----------



## Karpfen Spezi (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

Hoffentlich
:vik:


----------



## andre23 (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

....was passiert, wenn ich die wobler beim 10. wurf beide abgerissen habe...|kopfkrat

....oder mehrere der "unqualifizierten" jungangler sich beteiligen...sind die testbewertungen dann ueberhaupt auswertbar???...und so weiter...|kopfkrat


...trotzdem tolle aktion...aber sicher differenziert zu bewerten und betrachten...und natuerlich tolle werbung


----------



## Ammersee-angler (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

Soll des jetzt ne anspielung gegen Jungangler sein???


----------



## andre23 (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

sicher nicht....gibt auch genug spezi´s hier....


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*



> oder mehrere der "unqualifizierten" jungangler sich beteiligen


Vielleicht will der Importeur ja auch an die verkaufen und nicht nur an die "Experten" - und es ist deshalb vielleicht sogar gewünscht, dass das "gestreut" wird??
Wäre ja auch möglich )


----------



## andre23 (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

...allerding´s scheinen einige den wobler nicht mal an die schnur zu bekommen...vom testbericht schreiben ganz zu schweigen...einige wissen sicher was ich meine...persønlich finde ich es klasse, dass der "otto normal" angler mal testen soll....

....aber egal, wie geschrieben tolle aktion...weiter so...


----------



## Blauzahn (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*



andre23 schrieb:


> ....was passiert, wenn ich die wobler beim 10. wurf beide abgerissen habe...|kopfkrat
> 
> ....oder mehrere der "unqualifizierten" jungangler sich beteiligen...sind die testbewertungen dann ueberhaupt auswertbar???...und so weiter...|kopfkrat
> 
> ...


 
Du hast Dir mit Deinen letzten Worten ja schon selbst die Antwort gegeben. 
Es ist eine tolle Werbung für die Firma, welche mir bisher noch nicht bekannt war.
Auch die Aktion ansich kann man nicht anders durchführen.
Was würde dabei herauskommen, wenn eine Auswahl der Bewerber stattfinden würde, nach welchen Kriterien sollte diese erfolgen? Anzahl der Postings im Board? Anzahl der gefangenen Fische? Alter des Anglers? 
Geht nicht. Also ist der Weg schon der Richtige.
Marketing und eine Aufwertung des Boards und der Community, da man gefragt wird. Die Entscheidung liegt letztlich bei Fafnir, ob die Wobbler auf den Markt kommen, wir können dabei helfen, mehr nicht.
Ich finds O.K.


----------



## davis (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

Ich war wohl zu spät dran...dann muss ich wohl weiterhin mit meinen anderen 0-8-15 Japan-Baits fischen...:m
Allen anderen viel Spaß beim Test und Petri Heil!#6

greetz


----------



## Blauzahn (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*



davis schrieb:


> Ich war wohl zu spät dran...dann muss ich wohl weiterhin mit meinen anderen 0-8-15 Japan-Baits fischen...:m
> Allen anderen viel Spaß beim Test und Petri Heil!#6
> 
> greetz


 
und ich weiß es noch nicht, da ich heute morgen die Mail aus der Firma geschrieben habe und erst am Montag sehe ob ich dabei bin |kopfkrat


----------



## j.Breithardt (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*



davis schrieb:


> Ich war wohl zu spät dran...dann muss ich wohl weiterhin mit meinen anderen 0-8-15 Japan-Baits fischen...:m
> Allen anderen viel Spaß beim Test und Petri Heil!#6
> 
> greetz


 



*  Danke :m*

   Gruß

   j.Breithardt |wavey:


----------



## Gralf (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Marketing und eine Aufwertung des Boards und der Community, da man gefragt wird. .



Finde ich ja auch gut die Aktion. Wenn erfahrene Angler das Material testen können und ich kann mich beim Kauf darauf verlassen.

Dürfen die dann etwas auf die Verkaufsverpackung drucken wie: Tested by Anglerboard?

Denn heute morgen habe ich gesehen, daß auf dem Lidl-Set 200 Teile ab 02.08. das Emblem eines Traditionsangelvereins abgebildet ist. Das ist keine Aufwertung für den Verein.


----------



## j.Breithardt (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*



Gralf schrieb:


> Finde ich ja auch gut die Aktion. Wenn erfahrene Angler das Material testen können und ich kann mich beim Kauf darauf verlassen.
> 
> Dürfen die dann etwas auf die Verkaufsverpackung drucken wie: Tested by Anglerboard?
> 
> *Denn heute morgen habe ich gesehen, daß auf dem Lidl-Set 200 Teile ab 02.08. das Emblem eines Traditionsangelvereins abgebildet ist. Das ist keine Aufwertung für den Verein.*






Aber evtl.bringts einige €€€ in die Vereinskasse?#c

Gruß

j.Breithardt |wavey:


----------



## Blauzahn (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> [/b][/color]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ich zweifle bei Lidl stark an der Existenz dieses Vereins und vermute dabei eine verkaufsfördernde Massnahme mit diesem Aufdruck.. a'la "TÜV-geprüft" bei Artikeln aus Fernost, um dem Käufer "ein gutes Gefühl" zu geben :vik:.

Der Angelkram, den Lidl vertreibt kommt übrigens 
von Paget Trading Ltd. in London.


----------



## Gralf (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Ich zweifle bei Lidl stark an der Existenz dieses Vereins



Oh nein. Das stimmt aber gar nicht. Das ist wirklich ein uralter Traditionsverein. Und deren Emblem aus dem Impressum ist abgebildet. Klick. Das ist nicht irgendein selbstausgedachter Kram.

Deswegen wundere ich mich ja  Klick. (PLZ eingeben und 200 Teile Profiset gucken)

Wahrscheinlich bin ich zu misstrauisch und habe Paranoia entwickelt. Wird schon alles seine Richtigkeit haben.


----------



## Blauzahn (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*



Gralf schrieb:


> Oh nein. Das stimmt aber gar nicht. Das ist wirklich ein uralter Traditionsverein. Und deren Emblem aus dem Impressum ist abgebildet. Klick. Das ist nicht irgendein selbstausgedachter Kram.
> 
> Deswegen wundere ich mich ja Klick. (PLZ eingeben und 200 Teile Profiset gucken)
> 
> Wahrscheinlich bin ich zu misstrauisch und habe Paranoia entwickelt. Wird schon alles seine Richtigkeit haben.


 
O.K. den Verein gibt es, aber ob die auch wissen was da läuft?
Vllt. meldet sich ja noch ein Mitglied des Vereins und klärt das Ganze auf.
Ich bin da jedenfalls auch immer sehr misstrauisch, wenn mit solchen Dingen geworben wird.


----------



## gädda42 (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

Würde Sie ja gerne in Schweden Testen.
In einer Woche gehts los.
Mail ist raus


----------



## Fafnir-Ruten (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

Hallo liebe Boardies,

ich melde mich nochmal um euch und mir etwas Arbeit zu
ersparen. Die 35 Tester sind gefunden nach 23 Minuten war
alles vorbei:m!!!

*Danke,Danke,Danke... *an alle die sich gemeldet habe und  leider nicht mittesten können|wavey:!! Nicht traurig, beim nächsten mal klappt`s bestimmt!!#6

Auch noch etwas zu eurer Beruhigung, die Daten aller Boardies welche
nicht in das Testteam gekommen sind werden von uns gelöscht
und nicht für Werbung oder dergleichen verwendet.

Auch die Daten der Tester werden von uns vertraulich behandelt, nicht an dritte weitergegeben und auch nach der Aktion nicht für Werbung mißbraucht, da habt Ihr mein Wort drauf!!

Grüße euer

Christoph " Rossy" Rossner


----------



## marca (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

Wenn eure Werbung darin bestehen sollte,mir immer mal zwei Wobbler vorbei zu schicken....
Dann mal los mit der "Werbung"!

Ne... im Ernst,tolle Aktion.
Ich hoffe,es wird euch weiterbringen.


----------



## sp!nner (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

Das ist schonmal ne klasse Aktion,dass mal vorneweg! #6
Was den Test der Baits betrifft teilen sich die Meinungen was die Testangler betrifft. Zum einen testen evtl Angler diese Wobbler wo sonst keine große Erfahrung mit der Kunstköderfischerei haben und daher der Vergleich zwischen einem 1,50€ Wobbler und nem 10-15€ Wobbler fehlt,wenn überhaupt getestet wird- es gibt warscheinlich auch den ein oder anderen Bewerber der nur mal kostenlose Wobbler haben will und deshalb ne Mail abschickt.Zum anderen sind hier sicher Tester dabei die das Kunstköderfischen allem anderen vorziehn und damit auch sicherlich geeigneter sind weil sie eben wissen wie ein guter Wobbler zu laufen hat,zu werfen ist oder nicht.

Ob dieser Wobbler aber in Zukunft vom Shop vertreieben wird oder nicht hängt vom Test ab und soll auch jeden Angler ansprechen,daher auch getestet weden, vom "zukünftigen" Raubfischangler bis hin zum Profi.
Wünsche jedem der dabei ist viel Spaß beim Test und dicke Fische!    :m


----------



## andre23 (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

mal aus der sicht eines geschæftsmannes...70 wobler...produktionspreis 20€ oder weniger...klasse und preiswerte werbung...

...frage ohne es bøse zu meinen, wieviel bekommt das AB???|kopfkrat|krach::m


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*



Fafnir-Ruten schrieb:


> Auch die Daten der Tester werden von uns vertraulich behandelt, nicht an dritte weitergegeben und auch nach der Aktion nicht für Werbung mißbraucht, da habt Ihr mein Wort drauf!!


Super, hab das auch nicht anders gedacht, aber gut das nochmal zu sagen! #6

07:22 -- 07:29 waren ja zum Glück nur 7 min, 
Mann war da was los! :q


----------



## derloenne (28. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

So meine Mail ist auch raus bin mal gespannt
Gruß derloenne


----------



## sp!nner (28. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*



derloenne schrieb:


> So meine Mail ist auch raus bin mal gespannt
> Gruß derloenne



Ähhm,du hast wohl nicht den ganzen Thread gelesen oder zumindest die letzten 2 Seiten oder #c
Hättest du das getan,hättest du gewußt dass du dir die Mail ersparen kannst. :g


----------



## Veit (28. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

Jippi, bin dabei!!! :vik:

Echt ne klasse Aktion! #6


----------



## andi72 (28. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

na denn petri !!!!!

bei dir weis ich doch das die erfolg haben werden !!!!!!
dann lass mal bilder sprechen 

andi


----------



## sp!nner (28. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

Werde die Dinger baden bis sie aufweichen :vik:


----------



## andre23 (28. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

...in der wanne?


----------



## esox_105 (28. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*



sp!nner schrieb:


> Werde die Dinger baden bis sie aufweichen :vik:


 
... pass mal auf, daß Du keine bekommst, die aus PVA-Material gefertigt sind ... :m


----------



## sp!nner (28. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

Ich denke ihr wisst schon was ich meine


----------



## Aalround-Spinner (28. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

Spitze, bin auch dabei!!!!!!! :m


----------



## Hechtchris (28. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

Ich bin auch dabei ! Werd de teile mal auf Barsch und Hecht testen wenn sie denn da sind ! #h


----------



## HOX (28. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

Kewl...darf auch Probefischen!


----------



## espelkamper (28. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

Ich auch.


----------



## Barben Fischer (28. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

Auch ich kann testen


----------



## Wallerschreck (28. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

Bleibt die Frage wann die Dinger ankommen


----------



## Veit (28. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

Hoffe doch bald. Habe urlaub und es ist Raubfischwetter!!!


----------



## fishingchamp (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

bin auch dabei... :mrgreen:
ich bin sehr auf die wobbler gespannt!!!

MFG
felix


----------



## Mr. Sprock (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

Ihr Glücklichen!


----------



## HOX (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*



Thilo (NRW) schrieb:


> Ihr Glücklichen!


 
Für 50 Euro darfst du meine Wobbler testen :q:q:q!!

Lg


----------



## dirkbo (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

So Leuts,


auch ich werde in den Genuss kommen, um die Wobbler zu testen :vik::vik::vik:


----------



## fritte (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

Juhu, dann steht es ja schon fast fest wie das Armen in der Kirche das wir zusammen Testen.
Und wehe du holst wieder mehr Raus wie ich.
Noch so nen Schneider Tag verkrafte ich nicht:v|krach::vik:


----------



## marca (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

Ich bin ja auch dabei.
Und wenn die Teilchen morgen hier sein sollten,werden sie nicht lange in der Packung bleiben.
Morgen gehts so oder so ans Wasser.
Wäre aber schön,wenn ich die Dinger schon mal wässern könnte.


----------



## fritte (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

Das glaube ich leider kaum, denn so wie ich gehört habe, haben sich noch nicht alle gemeldet.
Egal, selbst wenn die erst nächste wöche hier sind, bin gespannt auf die teilchen.
Mal sehen was die können, bzw. mal sehen was wir so daraus machen:vik:
Vorallem bin ich sehr darauf gespannt, welche größen es sind.


----------



## Pilkman (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

Hi!

Ich bin auch im Kreis der Tester! #6

Übrigens sind der Surecatch Gobimaru und der Surecatch Pince Minnow gar keine so neuen Wobbler, Google hat bei der Suche nach diesen Modellen etliche Treffer in Shops auf der ganzen Welt gegeben.

Ich bin gespannt, das Barsch-Köderspektrum sind sie wohl jetzt bei den Kleinfischschwärmen nicht ganz, aber auf Hecht dürften sie punkten. Der Gobimaru sind von der Seite ein wenig wie ein Abu Tormentor aus, die Lippe ist aber wesentlich schmaler.

Na mal schauen... :q #6


----------



## aixellent (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

Ich bin auch Tester!

Greeeeetz
Aix


----------



## dirkbo (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

Mal ne Frage ... müssen wir die Wobbler wieder zurück schicken?


----------



## Pilkman (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*



dirkbo schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage ... müssen wir die Wobbler wieder zurück schicken?



Das halte ich für sehr unwahrscheinlich...


----------



## AK_894 (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

Mail ist raus


----------



## Mario563 (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*



AK_894 schrieb:


> Mail ist raus


Da biste wohl etwas spät drann


----------



## dirkbo (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

Cooool, dann wird meine Wobblerbox wieder ein wenig aufgefüllt ... wenn sie gut sind ... bin echt mal gespannt


----------



## angelemanze (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

Guten Tag
meine e-Mail ist auch im moment raus- hoffe habe glück
lg an alle


----------



## marca (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

Ich hoffe wirklich,dass du auch mal Glück hast,angelmanze.


Bei der Wobbleraktion wirst du es vielleicht doch nicht haben!!??


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*



> Mal ne Frage ... müssen wir die Wobbler wieder zurück schicken?


Wer nur die Wobbler abgreift und keinen Testbericht abgibt und so anderen Boardies die Chance dazu nimmt, der muss die Wobbler zurückschicken und den Mods 5 Kästen Bier ausgeben....
))


----------



## j.Breithardt (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*



angelemanze schrieb:


> Guten Tag
> meine e-Mail ist auch im moment raus- hoffe habe glück
> lg an alle


 


Leider unwahrscheinlich,die Wobbler waren nach knapp einer
halben Stunde vergeben.

Gruß

j.Breithardt |wavey:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*



			
				dirkbo schrieb:
			
		

> Mal ne Frage ... müssen wir die Wobbler wieder zurück schicken?





Pilkman schrieb:


> Das halte ich für sehr unwahrscheinlich...


Wird vor allem schwierig wenn doch mal einer verloren geht. Gerade wenn man wirklich intensiv testet und dem Wobbler eine Chance auf Fisch geben will ist der wirklich auch schnell mal weg. |rolleyes 
Und was will Fafnir mit lauter zerbissenen zerkratzten Wobblern? |kopfkrat

Aber Fangfotos sind bestimmt gern gesehen und geil! :m (nehmt die Kamera und noch besser einen Fotografen mit)


----------



## Fxxziexxr (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

@Thomas9904



> Wer nur die Wobbler abgreift und keinen Testbericht abgibt und so anderen Boardies die Chance dazu nimmt, der muss die Wobbler zurückschicken und den Mods 5 Kästen Bier ausgeben....



Na super, mußt jetzt wieder den Admin raushängen lassen, hä ?:q
Das haben wir "einfachen" Boardies ja gerne. 
Selber im "100.000ste Thema"-Tröt so einen auf knauserig und obergeizig machen, dass sogar andere Schwaben schon den Kopf schütteln, aber hier dem armen Boardfußvolk das letzte Feierabendbierchen abziehen. #d#d
Tja, ist manchmal echt nicht einfach, unter dem Diktat der Admins und Mods zu leben:c:c


Schöne Grüße ins Ländle|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:
Fozzie


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

Das hat nix mit Mod/Admin zu tun, das ist der Schwabe in mir ))


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Wer nur die Wobbler abgreift und keinen Testbericht abgibt und so anderen Boardies die Chance dazu nimmt, der muss die Wobbler zurückschicken und den Mods 5 Kästen Bier ausgeben....


Viel schlimmer wäre ja, daß der Erfolg (oder Mißerfolg) einer solchen Testaktion genau davon abhängt: kommt da was Sinnvolles bei raus ??
Und was kommt an Testergebnissen zurück?

Laß die Aktion Fafnir jetzt mal hochgerechnet ca. 150 EUR kosten (35 * 2 Wobbler+VK). 
Das ist nicht rasend viel, aber auch nicht ganz wenig.

Wenn sich dabei was gutes als Testergebnis und Beurteilung ergibt, ist das eine sehr günstige Sache. Besser investiert als in ein Hochglanzanzeigenblättchen oder in einen Webdesigner. Denn wenn es wirklich gute Testergebnisse gibt, steht wohl auch jeder dahinter und ein entsprechener (Positiv)Thread ist  tausend mal mehr wert als irgend eine Werbung.
Genauso andersherum: Wenn eine Wobbler-Gurke wäre, wäre es auch besser die Finger von so einem Produkt zu lassen - als Vertreiber. :g

Insofern: Finde ich klasse, Praxistests sind nun mal das was zählt, und das AB ist genau die richtige Plattform dazu! 
Wäre ja schließlich nicht der erste Super-KuKö, den man hier aus dem Board erfahren hätte.


----------



## j.Breithardt (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das hat nix mit Mod/Admin zu tun, das ist der Schwabe in mir ))


 

Du bringst alle Schwaben in Verruf.:q

Gruß

j.Breithardt |wavey:


----------



## Margaux (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Wird vor allem schwierig wenn doch mal einer verloren geht. Gerade wenn man wirklich intensiv testet und dem Wobbler eine Chance auf Fisch geben will ist der wirklich auch schnell mal weg. |rolleyes



... und ich angel im Rhein, da besteht gerade bei Wobblern mit den ganzen Drillingen  höchste Verlustgefahr... |uhoh:... aber ich tue mein Bestes, schließlich möchte ich NICHT fünf Kästen leckeres niederrheinisches Altbier ins Schwabenländle schicken :q:c:q


----------



## Wasserpatscher (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Du bringst alle Schwaben in Verruf.:q



Wieso? Es gibt ehrliche und unehrliche Schwaben! Toll, Thomas, dass Du so ehrlich bist....


|clown:


----------



## Wasserpatscher (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*



Margaux schrieb:


> ...fünf Kästen leckeres (????????) Altbier ins Schwabenländle schicken.



1. Gibt es kein leckeres Altbier, das weiß in Köln jedes Kleinkind.

2. Ein solcher Versand wäre ein eindeutiger und schwerwiegender Verstoß gegen das Genfer Abkommen von 1516 zur Nichtverbreitung von (Gehirnzellen-)Massenvernichtungswaffen.


----------



## j.Breithardt (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*



Wasserpatscher schrieb:


> Wieso? Es gibt ehrliche und unehrliche Schwaben! Toll, Thomas, dass Du so ehrlich bist....
> 
> 
> |clown:


 

Das ging nicht in Richtung Ehrlichkeit,sondern Sparsamkeit.

Gruß

j.Breithardt |wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

Offtopic on
Altbier, Kölsch etc...
Zählt das überhaupt als Bier oder ist das nicht eher Rheinabwasser?

Ich würde da schon ein Pils bevorzugen...

)))))))
Offtopic ready



> Wenn eine Wobbler-Gurke wäre, wäre es auch besser die Finger von so einem Produkt zu lassen - als Vertreiber


Genau das war der Grund für Fafnir Ruten, da so wie hier jetzt zu machen..


----------



## j.Breithardt (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*



Wasserpatscher schrieb:


> 1. Gibt es kein leckeres Altbier, das weiß in Köln jedes Kleinkind.
> 
> 2. Ein solcher Versand wäre ein eindeutiger und schwerwiegender Verstoß gegen das Genfer Abkommen von 1516 zur Nichtverbreitung von (Gehirnzellen-)Massenvernichtungswaffen.


 


Wenn  Kölner von Bier reden,meinen sie doch nur
ihr Rheinuferfiltrat.|supergri

Gruß

j.Breithardt |wavey:


----------



## Wasserpatscher (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Das ging nicht in Richtung Ehrlichkeit,sondern Sparsamkeit.



Das war ein Witz, mit dem ich manche Schwaben für ihre Ehrlichkeit gelobt habe ("Ich bin halt ein schwäbischer Geizkragen"), um andere Schwaben, Beihnahe-Schwaben, Nocht-nicht-Schwaben oder Nicht-Mehr-Schwaben, die sich um den Ruf der Schwaben sorgen oder diesen bestreiten, - rein spaßeshalber - der Unehrlichkeit zu bezichtigen. Davon abgesehen, kann ich es ja verstehen, das Thomas, der so weit vom Paradies entfernt lebt, ein gutes Kölsch nicht zu schätzen weiß. Aber Du, in Solingen, so nah dran, müsstest es doch besser wissen - oder gehört Solingen schon unrettbar zum Einflußgebiet des Dorfs an der Düssel?

PS: Sorry, dass das nicht - nicht direkt jedenfalls - zum Thema gehört. Aber topicmäßig läuft hier ja zur Zeit eh nix: Die Test-Wobbler sind weg, und noch gibt es offenbar keine Erfahrungsberichte...

Da mach ich halt mal den Pausen-|clown:...


----------



## Mario563 (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*



Wasserpatscher schrieb:


> PS: Sorry, dass das nicht - nicht direkt jedenfalls - zum Thema gehört. Aber topicmäßig läuft hier ja zur Zeit eh nix: Die Test-Wobbler sind weg, und noch gibt es offenbar keine Erfahrungsberichte...
> 
> Da mach ich halt mal den Pausen-|clown:...


Wenns Thomas nicht passt verschiebt ers eh|supergri


----------



## j.Breithardt (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*



			
				Wasserpatscher;1701829[COLOR=red schrieb:
			
		

> ]Das war ein Witz, mit dem ich manche Schwaben für ihre Ehrlichkeit gelobt habe ("Ich bin halt ein schwäbischer Geizkragen"), um andere Schwaben, Beihnahe-Schwaben, Nocht-nicht-Schwaben oder Nicht-Mehr-Schwaben, die sich um den Ruf der Schwaben sorgen oder diesen bestreiten, - rein spaßeshalber - der Unehrlichkeit zu bezichtigen. [/color]Davon abgesehen, kann ich es ja verstehen, das Thomas, der so weit vom Paradies entfernt lebt, ein gutes Kölsch nicht zu schätzen weiß. Aber Du, in Solingen, so nah dran, müsstest es doch besser wissen - oder gehört Solingen schon unrettbar zum Einflußgebiet des Dorfs an der Düssel?
> 
> PS: Sorry, dass das nicht - nicht direkt jedenfalls - zum Thema gehört. Aber topicmäßig läuft hier ja zur Zeit eh nix: Die Test-Wobbler sind weg, und noch gibt es offenbar keine Erfahrungsberichte...
> 
> Da mach ich halt mal den Pausen-|clown:...


 


Sorry,die Feinheiten kannte ich nicht.
Ich mach es diplomatisch und oute mich als Pilstrinker.

Gruß

j.Breithardt |wavey:


----------



## Wasserpatscher (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*



Mario563 schrieb:


> Wenn's Thomas nicht passt, verschiebt er's eh|supergri



Nein, der Thomas ist - da bin ich ganz sicher - einer der aus der Art geschlagenen sogenannten 10%-Schwaben (wie alle berühmten Schwaben), die ganz gegen die schwäbischen Gewohnheiten weltoffen und tolerant ist und sich zu den typischen Eigenschaften der 90%-Schwaben (Sparsamkeit, Sauberkeit, ...) nur kokettierenderweise bekennt.


----------



## Mario563 (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*



Wasserpatscher schrieb:


> Nein, der Thomas ist - da bin ich ganz sicher - einer der aus der Art geschlagenen sogenannten 10%-Schwaben (wie alle berühmten Schwaben), die ganz gegen die schwäbischen Gewohnheiten weltoffen und tolerant ist und sich zu den typischen Eigenschaften der 90%-Schwaben (Sparsamkeit, Sauberkeit, ...) nur kokettierenderweise bekennt.


IM verschieben ist trotzdem gaaaaaanz groß#h


----------



## j.Breithardt (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*



Wasserpatscher schrieb:


> Nein, der Thomas ist - da bin ich ganz sicher - einer der aus der Art geschlagenen sogenannten 10%-Schwaben (wie alle berühmten Schwaben), die ganz gegen die schwäbischen Gewohnheiten weltoffen und tolerant ist und sich zu den typischen Eigenschaften der 90%-Schwaben (Sparsamkeit, Sauberkeit, ...) nur kokettierenderweise bekennt.


 


Schleim,Schleim 

j.Breithardt |wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

))))))
Was man mir so alles zutraut......


----------



## Mario563 (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ))))))
> Was man mir so alles zutraut......


Wenn du mich meinst Thomas, das hat mit zutrauen nichts zu tun, das ist in diesem Fall "Wissen":m


----------



## Wasserpatscher (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*



Mario563 schrieb:


> IM verschieben ist trotzdem gaaaaaanz groß#h



Ich bin ein gaaaaanz großer Fan dieses Verschiebebahnhofs, auf den Du anspielst - die Idee hätte glatt von mir sein können... Seither ist das Schlachtengetümmel des 30jährigen Kriegs zwischen orthodoxen C&Clern und fundamentalistischen C&R-Sektierern nicht mehr ganz so augenbetäubend...


----------



## Fxxziexxr (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*



> Altbier, Kölsch etc...
> Zählt das überhaupt als Bier oder ist das nicht eher Rheinabwasser?



Was meint ihr, warum der Rhein vor Jahren biologisch so gut wie tot war ???
Nein, das waren nicht die schweizer Jungs von Sandoz, 
sondern ein paar kölner Jecken, denen in ihrer Brauerei
die Tanks geplatzt sind.
Soviel zum Thema niederrheinische Braukunst :q:q:q....

Greets
Fozzie


----------



## Mario563 (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*



Wasserpatscher schrieb:


> Ich bin ein gaaaaanz großer Fan dieses Verschiebebahnhofs, auf den Du anspielst - die Idee hätte glatt von mir sein können... Seither ist das Schlachtengetümmel des 30jährigen Kriegs zwischen orthodoxen C&Clern und fundamentalistischen C&R-Sektierern nicht mehr ganz so augenbetäubend...


Geb dir ja recht|supergri


----------



## Wasserpatscher (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*



Fozziebär schrieb:


> ... niederrheinische Braukunst :q:q:q....



Noch'n Schwabe! Und keine Ahnung von Orthographie oder wie heisst das Fremdwort für Erdkunde?

Köln ist nicht am Niederrhein, Düsseldorf ist am Niederrhein, na gut, aber nicht Köln! Wenn Du das in Köln behauptet hättest, hättest Du zur Strafe eine Flasche dieses schimmeligen Altbiers auf Ex trinken müssen.


----------



## andre23 (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

ACHTUNG...festhalten...gleich geht´s in die laberecke.....|supergri


----------



## j.Breithardt (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*



andre23 schrieb:


> ACHTUNG...festhalten...gleich geht´s in die laberecke.....|supergri


 


Wieso Laberecke?Das sind hochgeistige Analysen.

Gruß

j.Breithardt |wavey:


----------



## marca (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

Köln am Niederrhein???!!!

Na,alle Achtung!
Mal sehen,was echte kölsche Jonge dazu sagen!?


----------



## Fafnir-Ruten (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

Hallo liebe Boardies|wavey:,

da sich noch nicht alle der Tester gemeldet haben und 
die ganze Aktion logistisch korrekt ablaufen sollte.
Werde ich erst morgen zum Verschicken kommen.
Ich hoffe Ihr verzeit mir die leichte Verspätung, aber 
ich hoffe, daß alle dann bis zum Wochenende die Wobbler
bekommen.#6

*Bitte schickt keine E-Mails mehr, die 35 Tester stehen fest und ich kann keine Außnahmen machen, bitte versteht das!!!

*Grüßle 
Christoph "Rossy" Rossner


----------



## Nordlichtangler (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*



Fafnir-Ruten schrieb:


> da sich noch nicht alle der Tester gemeldet haben


Was soll das denn heißen? |kopfkrat
Email wie oben beschreiben, mit Adresse, das war es doch, oder?
Haben es etwas doch  nicht 35 geschafft eine vernünftige = vollständige Email zu schreiben? :q

>>unter info@fafnir-ruten.de melden , natürlich mit Anschrift und Adresse
>>bekommen dann die Testmodelle zugeschickt.


----------



## marca (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

Ich habe noch eine mail hinterher bekommen,ob mein Boardname veröffentlicht werden kann.
Wird bestimmt eine kleine "rechtliche Absicherung" sein.
Aber trotzdem schade,bin nämlich gerade auf dem Sprung ans Wasser.
Da muss mein guter alter ShadRap es eben wieder rausreißen!!


----------



## wallek (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Was soll das denn heißen? |kopfkrat
> Email wie oben beschreiben, mit Adresse, das war es doch, oder?
> Haben es etwas doch nicht 35 geschafft eine vernünftige = vollständige Email zu schreiben? :q
> 
> ...


----------



## Schwxdxnfxschxr (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

Hallo Boardies,
also ich habe erstmal den Internetauftritt dieser Firma gesucht und gefunden. Ich muss sagen - sehr dürftig-
Es kann ja sein, dass dort handgefertigte Ruten hoher Qualität entstehen, mir kommt das ganze eher als ein Fake vor. Habe deshalb meine Adresse nicht preisgegeben. Bin aber trotzdem gespannt, ob wirklich was dahinter steht und hoffe auf interessante Erfahrungen von Euch
Gruß Schwefi


----------



## NorbertF (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

Ne das ist kein Fake 
Da kommt exklusives Material her, keine Sorge.
Mad hat auch ne dürftige homepage und der baut unser aller Harrisons.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*



Schwedenfischer schrieb:


> Hallo Boardies,
> also ich habe erstmal den Internetauftritt dieser Firma gesucht und gefunden. Ich muss sagen - sehr dürftig


Christoph Rossner ist inzwischen wohl hier bekannt, sicher kein Fake! 

Ein dürftiger Internetauftritt sagt eigentlich nur eins: Jemand hält es nicht für nötig, unnötig viel Geld einem Webdesigner oder sonstigen Konsorten in den Rachen zu schmeissen. Was nützt hypermoderne Website?

Für mich zählt auch viel mehr: Hauptsache die Produkte stimmen, dann reicht auch eine einzige Telefonnummer auf der Website, in 5sec mit Openoffice erstellt. Und das mit dem Blankimport der berühmten Peitsche war schon mal eine richtig große Sache - für alle Spinnangler. #6


----------



## NorbertF (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*



> Und das mit dem Blankimport der berühmten Peitsche war schon mal eine richtig große Sache - für alle Spinnangler.



Genau. Danke übrigens dafür, ich liebe die Rute


----------



## Nordlichtangler (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Mad hat auch ne dürftige homepage und der baut unser aller Harrisons.


Hast Du dir die neue überhaupt schon mal genau angeguckt? :m
Bischen eigenwillige Steuerung, aber da ist es erheblich mehr geworden.

Ich brauche eigentlich nur eine Blankliste, und die Stückzahl und Verfügbarkeit! :m


----------



## NorbertF (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

Du hast Recht, die ist jetzt richtig schön geworden. Ich nehms zurück


----------



## Case (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

Da Ihr ja bald Alle Eure Harrison's habt, wird's Zeit dass Ihr Euern Keller ausmistet. 
Hat noch einer eine Carat Spin 2 SP 2452, Länge 2,45 Meter, rumstehen. Optik ist eigentlich egal. Nur die Technik sollte ok sein. Würde ich gern meinem Neffen schenken. Ich stell mir da die Preisklasse bis 70 Euros vor.
Achja, ich bin ausschließlich an diesem Modell interessiert.

Vielleicht sollte ich mehr Fangbilder posten.? Könnte dann vielleicht auch mal 'ne Test-Harrison gestellt bekommen.?
Nur blöd dass ich so wenig fang.|supergri

Case


----------



## Hechtchris (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Christoph Rossner ist inzwischen wohl hier bekannt, sicher kein Fake!
> 
> Ein dürftiger Internetauftritt sagt eigentlich nur eins: Jemand hält es nicht für nötig, unnötig viel Geld einem Webdesigner oder sonstigen Konsorten in den Rachen zu schmeissen. Was nützt hypermoderne Website?
> 
> Für mich zählt auch viel mehr: Hauptsache die Produkte stimmen, dann reicht auch eine einzige Telefonnummer auf der Website, in 5sec mit Openoffice erstellt. Und das mit dem Blankimport der berühmten Peitsche war schon mal eine richtig große Sache - für alle Spinnangler. #6



Wieso wieviel kostet den ein importierter blank jetzt ? Und wieviel kostete er vorher ? #h


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. August 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*



Hechtchris schrieb:


> Wieso wieviel kostet den ein importierter blank jetzt ? Und wieviel kostete er vorher ? #h


Also so übern Daumen 250 zu 500 EURonen. Das steht aber alles im Blechpeitschen-Fan Thread.


----------



## Wallerschreck (2. August 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

Hat schon jemand die Wobbler bekommen? Warte ja schon gespannt drauf..könnte ja DAS Teil schlechthin sein


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. August 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand die Wobbler bekommen?


Nach der letzten Meldung sollte das erst Sa mit Postausgang starten - hab ich jedenfalls so verstanden.
Braucht man also noch nicht täglich 2mal um den Briefkasten streichen oder gegentreten. :m

Vielleicht schaut ihr auch alle mal in die Mailbox nach einer von Christoph Rossner,
meine Anmeldung war gewissermaßen auch nicht vollständig :q, neben der Versandadresse sollen auch 
Boardname und Testgewässer mit erfaßt werden. Also schaut mal!


----------



## wallek (2. August 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

ich hab alles eingetragen und bin in freudiger Erwartung!!!


----------



## Wallerschreck (2. August 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

Ja die Frage nach Boardname und Testgewässern habe ich auch bekommen und beantwortet..also heißts weiter warten.

Ach ja hatte auch mal nach dem zu erwartenden Preis gefragt um eine Preis/Leistungseinschätzung machen zu können. Liegt zwischen 4,50 und 8,50 weiß nicht ob das schonmal hier erwähnt wurde habe zugegebenermaßen nicht die letzten Seiten alle gelesen.


----------



## Blauzahn (2. August 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

Es war ja auch die Rede von einer Veröffentlichung im Thread, zu den Teilnehmern und den Testgewässern.

Ich hoffe die beiden "Schmuckstücke" kommen noch vor meinem Urlaubsstart nächste Woche bei mir an.


----------



## j.Breithardt (3. August 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

Hi,#h

meine Wobbler sind gerade eben eingetroffen.
Es handelt sich um einen 13 cm schwimmenden im Hecht-
Design mit Rasselkugeln.Gewicht 27,2 gr.
Der zweite ist 5 cm,schwimmend und 2,8 gr. schwer.
Farbe schwarzer Rücken,grün-goldene Flanke und oranger Bauch.Sollte gut auf Barsch gehen.

Gruß

j.Breithardt |wavey:


----------



## marca (3. August 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

Gerade richtig vor so einem tollen Wochenende!!
Hoffentlich ist der "Kleine" ein echter Barschknaller.
Habe dieses Jahr noch keinen einzigen gefangen!!??
Die Jahre vorher war es immer so ein Verhältnis 3Barsche auf einen Zander.
Demnach hätte ich eigentlich schon hundert Barsche haben müssen??!!!!
Weiß der Teufel,wo die Burschen hin sind!
Vielleicht habe die aber auch nur auf den richtigen Köder gewartet.


----------



## Bubu63 (3. August 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

Jau, meine sind auch grad angekommen !

Bis die Tage

Bubu63


----------



## WallerKalle04 (3. August 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

Da komm ich wohl zu spät hätte die auch gerne getestet!!!


----------



## marca (3. August 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

Aber nur knapp zu spät!!


----------



## Pilkman (3. August 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

Hi,

meine beiden Testexemplare sind vorhin auch gekommen - ein sinkender 66mm langer im bläulich-silbernen Design und ein schwimmender 70mm im grünlich-silbernen Design - vielen Dank für die schnelle Lieferung.#6

Damit sind sie wider Erwarten doch im guten Barsch-Beuteschema. Wahrscheinlich werde ich sie morgen gleich wechselweise mit anderen bewährten Ködern von mir fischen, damit sie zeigen können, was in ihnen steckt. :q

Rein von der optischen Begutachtung wäre ich im Laden nicht schwach geworden - bei der Verarbeitung etc. bin ich von anderen Wobblern wie Rapala X-Rap, Illex Squirrel etc. besseres gewöhnt, die Drillinge sind aber super. Bei einem Wobbler ist im Zustand aus der Packung die Tauchschaufel sehr schief, das dürfte man auch durch Biegen nicht mehr korrigiert bekommen, zumal die Schaufel sehr massiv ausfällt. Egal, sie bekommen ihre faire Chance. #6


----------



## fritte (3. August 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

Meine Sind auch da :vik:, schönen dank für den schnellen Versand.
Sind zwar nicht wie erst beschrieben die Zwei, aber das ist ja egal, geht ja ansich um die Firma und nicht um die zwei KK.
Der Große ( Hecht-Jäger) genannt EAGLE-S ist gute 34g schwer und 14cm schwimmend, aber nicht wie bei dem Kollegen oben beschrieben mit Rassel, meiner macht keinen krach.
Der kleine (Barschkiller) genannt Super Lucky ist 5,6g und 44mm groß.
Werden die Tage ausführlich getestet.
Habe euch auch extra ein Bild  reingesetzt, damit ihr euch selbst ein Bild davon machen könnt.


----------



## Blauzahn (3. August 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

Ich habe leider *nur einen* erhalten|kopfkrat,
der macht aber einen guten Eindruck.
Pince Minnow, 10,5 cm - 16,7 gr - schwimmend.
Rücken Rot an den Seiten gold zu silbern verlaufend an der Unterseite und er rasselt schön :q
Dann ran ans Testen.


----------



## fishingchamp (3. August 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

ich habe meine ncoh nicht bekommen...die scheiß kölner post...ich bekomme die pakete immer später als andere...naja egal..so lange sie morgen da sind ist alles cool...

MFG
felix


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. August 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

Umschlag mit 2 Wobblers heute angekommen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. August 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

Na also, klappt doch )


----------



## Ronen (3. August 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*



> Der Große ( Hecht-Jäger) genannt EAGLE-S ist gute 34g schwer und 14cm schwimmend,



Die ham Dir nen 14cm Eagle -S  schwimmend im Hechtdekor geliefert??????


1. such ich so ein Teil seit gut nem jahr...nirgends mehr zu bekommen!

2. ich denke des sind Testwobbler??? der Eagle-S ist doch schon längst bekannt!


----------



## Margaux (3. August 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

Tja, meine sind leider auch noch nicht da. Vielleicht liegt das an der "rheinischen Post", in Köln sind sie ja anscheindend auch noch nicht angekommen. Ich will hoffen, daß die morgen früh kommen, das Testangeln am Wochenende ist schon fest eingeplant.


----------



## fantazia (3. August 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*



Ronen schrieb:


> Die ham Dir nen 14cm Eagle -S  schwimmend im Hechtdekor geliefert??????
> 
> 
> 1. such ich so ein Teil seit gut nem jahr...nirgends mehr zu bekommen!
> ...


hier gibt es den aber nur in 19cm

http://www.bigfishworld.de/product_info.php?products_id=264&refID=yat


----------



## Ronen (3. August 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*



> hier gibt es den aber nur in 19cm
> 
> http://www.bigfishworld.de/product_i...=264&refID=yat



danke, aber aussichtslos. Ich hab mit etlichen Händlern telefoniert und recherchiert bis zum erbrechen. Keine chance!

Letzte woche konnt ich nach nem halben jahr suchen.... einen Eagle-s in 14cm Hechtdekor ...allerdings schwebend ... erwerben!

So nen schwimmender steht ganz oben auf meiner Liste.... aber wie gesagt, nirgends zu bekommen in 14cm!


----------



## fantazia (3. August 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

muss der hechtdekor sein?
bei e-bay gibt es einen mit 14cm in schwimmend.
http://search.stores.ebay.de/Angel-...ShopQQfsooZ1QQfsopZ1QQsaselZ149093472QQsofpZ0


----------



## Ronen (3. August 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*



> muss der hechtdekor sein?



Japp!

hechtdekor, 14cm und schwimmend!!!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. August 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*



Ronen schrieb:


> Japp!
> hechtdekor, 14cm und schwimmend!!!


Dann gibt ja schon den ersten Kunden in Volumenstückzahlen für den neuen Clone! :m


----------



## HOX (3. August 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

Gab es irgendwelche Auswahlkriterien oder warum habe ich "nur" einen Wobbler (Modell Gobimaru, 7cm, floating) bekommen......schade, mit dem Testen auf Hechte wird dass dann wohl nix.....


----------



## Ronen (3. August 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*



> Dann gibt ja schon den ersten Kunden in Volumenstückzahlen für den neuen Clone!



Hab ich was verpasst? Klär mich mal bitte auf!


----------



## Blauzahn (3. August 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*



HOX schrieb:


> Gab es irgendwelche Auswahlkriterien oder warum habe ich "nur" einen Wobbler (Modell Gobimaru, 7cm, floating) bekommen......schade, mit dem Testen auf Hechte wird dass dann wohl nix.....


 
So wie es aussieht wurden die Beiden, für die Testaktion benannten, nur einmal verschickt. 
Du hast den Gobimaru (1 Stk.) und ich den Pince Minnow (1.Stk.) genau diejenigen, welche im Ausgangsposting benannt wurden. Ich ging davon aus, dass alle die gleichen Modelle erhalten und nicht jeder verschiedene.
Wie will man dann ein respektables Testergebnis erwarten, wenn jeder mit etwas anderem angelt und nur zwei (also wir) mit den Angekündigten.
Ich finde das nunmehr etwas Eigenartig |kopfkrat


----------



## fritte (3. August 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

Hi, ich weiß das Dirkbo beide bekommen hat wie beschrieben, so sagte er.
Er hat zu hause kein Netz, und kann deshalb noch nichts schreiben, daher übernehme ich das mal.
Er sitzt auch schon am Wasser und testet.
Habe aber auch gedacht wir bekommen alle die selben, damit sich ein einstimmiges Testurteil ergeben kann. Mir ist es egal, ich habe 2 zum testen bekommen und werde dieses versuchen gewissenhaft zu machen.
@ Ronen
freu mich das ich wenigstens was habe, was andere gerne hätten. Dann hat es sich ja schon fast gelohnt. Scheinbar kennst den also, wie gut soll der denn laufen?
Ich komme erst nächste woche ans Wasser, obwohl es mir in den Fingern kribbelt. Wäre gerne schon am testen, aber no chance.


----------



## Ronen (3. August 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*



> Scheinbar kennst den also, wie gut soll der denn laufen?



langsam, schnell, gejerkt...usw. Auf den Eagle-S ist verlass.... egal wie Du ihn führst!


----------



## Margaux (4. August 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*



Margaux schrieb:


> Tja, meine sind leider auch noch nicht da. Vielleicht liegt das an der "rheinischen Post", in Köln sind sie ja anscheindend auch noch nicht angekommen. Ich will hoffen, daß die morgen früh kommen, das Testangeln am Wochenende ist schon fest eingeplant.



So, die Post war soeben da, leider ohne Wobbler . Wenn ich nicht vergessen worden bin, befürchte ich, daß sich gestern jemand an meinem Briefkasten bedient hat :r. 

Dann gehe ich jetzt ohne Testwobbler zum Rhein, GuFis baden.

Schönes Wochenende!!


----------



## marca (4. August 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

Habe gestern meine Testwobbler auch erhalten.
Einen Gobimaru 130 in Weißfisch und einen Super Lucky sinking in 66mm auch Weißfisch.
Aber,wie schon beschrieben,soll man denn nun ein einigermaßen objektives "Testurteil" bekommen,wenn alle unterschiedliche Wobbler haben??
Trotzdem werde ich die zwei Burschen natürlich auf Herz und Nieren testen und berichten.


----------



## sp!nner (4. August 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*



Margaux schrieb:


> So, die Post war soeben da, leider ohne Wobbler . Wenn ich nicht vergessen worden bin, befürchte ich, daß sich gestern jemand an meinem Briefkasten bedient hat :r.
> 
> Dann gehe ich jetzt ohne Testwobbler zum Rhein, GuFis baden.
> 
> Schönes Wochenende!!



Das dachte ich auch gerade-meine Wobbler sind auch noch nicht da,villeicht ja am Mo. #c
Hoffe auch die beschriebenen Wobbler zu kriegen da ich schon einige Eagle-S habe,das wäre dann nichts neues. :g


----------



## Buster (4. August 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

So - meine beiden Testmodelle sind auch heute angekommen:
1 x Pince minnow 50 mm / 3,2 g schwimmend im FireTiger-Design
1x Gobimaru 70 mm / 5,2 g schwimmend im Weissfisch-Design

beides also kleine Modelle die ich mal auf Bachforellen und Saiblinge testen werde. Auf Barsch werden sich die kleinen Freunde auch noch beweisen müssen - ein Hecht wird sich vermutlich kaum daran versuchen - es sei denn ein Babyhecht.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. August 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*



Buster schrieb:


> - ein Hecht wird sich vermutlich kaum daran versuchen - es sei denn ein Babyhecht.


Nimm trotzdem genügend Stahl, es ist schließlich Sommer! :m


----------



## fishingchamp (4. August 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

also meine sind auch noch nicht da!!! ich hasse dieses scheiß warten!!!

MFG
felix


----------



## Pilkman (4. August 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

Sodala... 

... ich habe heute meine Testwobbler gleich mal ins kühle Nass geworfen.

Erstmals getestet wurden folgende Modelle:











Ich habe heute wechselweise 3" Big Kipper, 4" Shads von Bass Assassin, die beiden Testmodelle und 76er Illex Squirrel sowie 67er Illex DD Squirrel getestet - okay, letztere sind eine fiese Konkurrenz, aber immerhin sollte es ja aussagekräftig werden. 
Auf Gummi ging heute im Fazit gesagt rein gar nichts, lediglich Nachläufer und zarte Stupser, die sich aber nicht anschlagen ließen. 
Bei den beiden Testwobblern bestätigte sich beim 66mm Super Lucky mein erster Eindruck, dass die Tauchschaufel megaschief sein könnte - das Teil war selbst nach mehreren Nachjustierversuchen nicht zum geordneten Wobbeln zu bringen, vom Twitchen mal ganz abgesehen. Es hätte mich interessiert, wie dieses Modell im intakten Zustand gelaufen wäre, aber so hat sich beim 66mm Super Lucky der Test bereits erledigt. 
Der 70mm Gobimaru hat heute auch etliche Chancen gehabt, in einem brodelnden Kleinfischschwarm zu punkten - aber ihm waren heute nicht einmal Nachläufer beschert, kein Zupfer, nada. 
Im Anschluß daran jeweils die Querprobe mit einem Illex Squirrel, sowohl 76mm als auch 67mm DD - dieser wurde meist bereits nach dem ersten Twitch bzw. in der ersten Bewegungspause attackiert, die Barsche waren also da und hatten durchaus Appetit. Im Anhang zwei von ungefähr 18 dicken Barschen, die kleinen Spritzer habe ich nicht gezählt.
Ingesamt ist das Laufverhalten des 70mm Gobimaru eher sparsam, vergleichbar im Ansatz zu einem 80mm X-Rap von Rapala, wobei dieser dann aber stabiler und ruhiger steht und in seinen Wobbel-Bewegungen beim längeren Twitch oder Einkurbeln sogar noch etwas ausladender ist.

Mein erster Praxiseindruck: Sehr mager. #t Ich bleibe der Fairness halber aber dran und teste zumindest den 70mm Gobimaru weiter, mal schauen, was noch geht. #6


----------



## Blauzahn (5. August 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin am Morgen auch mal zu einem ersten Test an die Tsp. Pöhl gestartet. Genauer gesagt in die Vorsperre Neuensalz in welcher ich schon so manchen Hecht gefangen habe.
Geangelt wurde mit IronClaw Damokles 2,70 / 30-80, RedArc 3000er und Tufline XP 20lbs. 
Der Delinquent Pince Minnow 10,5cm, 16,7gr Floating





wurde an einer Spinnstange montiert und ab ging es.
Das Laufverhalten schätze ich als Durchschnittlich ein, kein seitliches Ausbrechen und schon bei geringem Zug lief er so wie ein Wobbler in dieser Ausführung laufen sollte.
An den Hotspots des Gewässers gab es zwei Nachläufer, mehr aber auch nicht... auch die Brüder von Rapala bescherten mir keinen Biss, ebenfalls nur Nachläufer.
Ab dem nächsten WE kann ich dann ausgiebiger Testen, da ich dann in Meck-Pomm unterwegs bin.
Erstes Fazit:
Nichts aufregend Neues, solide Verarbeitung.... halt einer unter Vielen.


----------



## Wallerschreck (5. August 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

Habe meine Modelle auch bekommen es handelt sich um den Gobimaru in 70mm floating und den super lukcky 44mm sinking. Da mein Verein dieses Wochenende Refos besetzt hat und der See die nächsten Tage vor dummen Zuchtforellen überschäumt dachte ich mir dass eigentlich irgendwas gehen sollte. Habe gestern Abend dann den Gobimaru getestet, konnte aber keine Fischberührung erzielen. Es kann natürlich daran liegen dass die Refos schlicht und ergreifend zu blöd zum Jagen sind aber ich werde das auf jeden Fall weiterhin testen.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (5. August 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

Hallo!

Ich habe meine Wobbler am Freitag bekommen. Es waren die folgenden Modelle:

Super Lucky SL44 Sinking (44mm, 5,6g)
Gobimaru SGB 130F Floating (130mm, 26,6g)


Die ersten Eindrücke waren hier sehr unterschiedlich:

Dem Kleinen Super Lucky traue ich einiges zu, sieht nett aus. Steht die Schaufel eventuell schief? Sieht so aus, mal sehen was der Lauf macht... #c

Der Gobimaru sagt mir nicht zu... Sehr dicke Haken, nicht wirklich spitz...  Sieht insgesamt eher "billig aus, mal sehen was der Lauftest ergibt...

Ich konnte bisher nur einen kurzen Testlauf starten, hier die ersten Ergebnisse:

Der Super Lucky läuft ganz  brauchbar, konnte aber an einem Flußstück mit gutem Forellen- und Döbelbestand keinen Fisch verführen. Lauf ist etwas komisch, nicht wirklich konstant, eventuell wirklich wegen der Schaufel? 
Auf einen als Vergleich eingesetzten ähnlichen Rapala konnte ich in deutlich kürzerer Zeit hinterher 2 Bisse verzeichnen, einen kleinen Döbel konnte ich landen, ein Barsch ging verloren... #d

Dnach war ich noch kurz an einem Teich und habe mit der schweren Spinnrute den Gobimaru eine paar Minuten getestet. Der Lauf ist nichts besonderes, aber hier muss auf jeden Fall noch mal ein längerer Test her...


Mal sehen was hier noch an Ergebnissen kommt, vergleichen ist natürlich sehr schwierig wenn jeder hier andere Köder hat? ;+


CU Stefan


----------



## davis (5. August 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

Hey Ho!

Auch wenn ich keine Wobbler bekommen hab verfolge ich hier das Geschehen mit Interesse!|supergri

Die sehen übrigens den Modellen von Duel bzw. Yo Zuri sehr ähnlich! Muss mal ein Foto von meinen machen und einstellen...
Wünsche allen Testern weiterhin Petri Heil!#6

greetz


----------



## Bubu63 (6. August 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

Hallo !

bei den beiden Wobblern die mir zum testen zugeschickt wurden handelt es sich um einen Gobimaru floating 70mm/5,2 gr und einen SuperLucky sinking 44mm/5,6gr.

Auf den ersten Blick hin fiel auf, das der SuperLucky deutliche Kratzer auf dem Lach hatte,
die Tauchschaufel stand schief, der würde also schief laufen. Laut auf der Verpackung beschriebener Kurzanleitung könne man die Schaufel aber mit leichtem Druck justieren und somit den Lauf des Wobblers trimmen. Dazu kommen wir aber gleich noch. Aber irgendwie machte der Wobbler keinen wirklich vertrauenswürdigen Eindruck auf mich.
Er wirkte fast, wie schonmal gefischt. So hätte ich ihn jedenfalls aus keinem Regal der Welt
als neu gekauft.

Der Gobimaru war in Ordnung und als Schwimmwobler ganz für die Steinpackungen unserer Kanäle geschaffen. Ein Wobbler den ich so auch gekauft hätte.

Der praktische Test am Datteln-Wesel-Kanal sollte dann doch sehr überraschend werden.
Ein solches Ergebnis hätte ich fürs Testfischen wirklich nicht erwartet.

Für die ersten Würfe  benutze ich den SuperLucky mit der schiefen Tauchschaufel, und richtig, er hatte einen deutlichen Linksdrall. Macht ja nichts, man konnte ihn ja justieren. Ich gab der Tauchschaufel leichten Druck nach rechts, und......hatte eine Hälfte bereits in der Hand. Sie war abgebrochen ! Der Wobbler so gut wie unbrauchbar ! Also das war schon der Hammer. Der SuperLucky ist für mich damit abgehakt, aber das auch in jedem Sinne !

Anschließend widmete ich mich dem Gobimaru. Der Wobbler läuft ganz ordentlich und 2-3
gute Barsche haben ihn sich als Nachläufer auch ganz genau angesehen, Fischkontakt
hatte ich allerdings nicht. Aber ich denke das wird sich beim Gobimaru noch ergeben,
er paßt einfach ins momentane Beutechema der hiesigen Räuber.
Als Vergleich zu ihm hatte ich gestern auch noch ihm ähnliche kleine Rapala`s gefischt, die aber auch keinen Fisch brachten.

Der SuperLucky liegt übrigens auf meiner Werkbank, ich werde versuchen ihm eine neue Tauchschaufel zu verpassen und ihn so noch zu retten. Er ist nach meinen Erfahrungen
qualitativ nicht zu empfehlen !

Den Gobimaru werd ich weiter testen. Ihm traue ich den ein-oder-anderen Barsch oder Zander zu. Schaun wir mal.

Bis die Tage

Bubu63


----------



## frummel (6. August 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

hallo..ich hab sie grade bekommen..
pince minnow 50F und Gobimaru SGB 130 F.

der pince minnow sieht gut aus.. schätz das da gut was gehen könnte.
der gobimaru sieht bei mir auch schon ein wenig gebraucht aus. kratzer am kopf usw. aber nun gut.

schaufeln stehen beide gut. heut abend oder morgen gehtz zum ersten mal ans wasser..meld mich dann


----------



## sp!nner (6. August 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

immer noch nichts da #c


----------



## Hechtchris (6. August 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*



sp!nner schrieb:


> immer noch nichts da #c



Bei mir auch noch nicht wir sind wohl die spätzünder :q


----------



## duck_68 (6. August 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*



Hechtchris schrieb:


> Bei mir auch noch nicht wir sind wohl die spätzünder :q




... wenns mal kein Rohrkrepierer wird


----------



## wallek (6. August 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

Ich hab auch noch nüscht!!!!!!


----------



## sp!nner (6. August 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

Dauert villeicht etwas länger bis sie in den Süden kommen. :g


----------



## Hechtchris (6. August 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*



sp!nner schrieb:


> Dauert villeicht etwas länger bis sie in den Süden kommen. :g



Scheint so #h


----------



## fishingchamp (6. August 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

meine sind auch noch nicht im westen da...aber so lange dauert das normalerweise nie!!!

egal...ich rechne schon nicht mehr voll mit dem ankommen der wobbler...

MFG
felix


----------



## dirkbo (6. August 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

Habe am Samstag den Gobimaru getestet ... also wenn man ein Stück Holz an die Schnur knotet hat man den gleichen Effekt.
Den Pince Minnow habe ich noch eingepackt gelassen ... der wird in den nächsten Tagen getestet.


----------



## HOX (6. August 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*



sp!nner schrieb:


> Dauert villeicht etwas länger bis sie in den Süden kommen. :g


 
Ne ne, meiner (leider nur der Gombimaru) kamen am Freitag und ich bin ausm "Ländle".

Am Sonntag habe ich den Gobimaru im Neckar gebadet.
Er bracht mir einige ordentlich Döbel sowie eine Bachforelle.
An sich läuft der Wobbler nicht unattraktiv, vorallem "getwicht" macht er eine gute Figur und lässt auch mal die Blanken schön aufblitzen (Krass, das mein Vorredner eine gänzlich andere Erfahrung gemacht hat).
Negativ war allerdings, dass der Wobbler, wenn man ihn gegen die Strömung gefischt hat (sehr leichte Strömung) sofort eine bizarre Schräglage einnahm, durch welche sich auch etwaige Nachläufer abgeschreckt fühlten.
Im Stillwasser, sowie mit der Strömung gefischt ist er aber alles in allem okay.
Preislich bzw. Qualitativ würde ich den Wobbler zum Beispiel mit dem billigen Modellen von Spro vergleichen.

Lg und TL
 HOX


----------



## Torsk_SH (6. August 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

MoinMoin!

Ich hab nur einen Wobbler bekommen.
Einen Gobimaru GB 70F (siehe Bild)

Der Wobbler macht einen befriedigenden ersten Eindruck.

Die Verarbeitung ist wie bei vielen "lowbudget" Wobbler
der Marken Balzer, Spro usw.

Die Leuchtfarbe ist nicht sehr intensiv und musste sehr 
intensiv mit einer 6er Maglite überredet werden 

Das Laufverhalten ist ähnlich der Verarbeitung. Keine
Katastrophe aber auch kein Raphala. Wo ist der Unterschied?

Ein Raphala muss ich nur in der Weserströmung halten damit er
seine Arbeit verrichtet, den Gobi musste man leicht anziehen.

Nach einer Stunde dauerwerfen und immer noch kein Fisch bin
ich zu meiner "sicheren Bank" gefahren, hier fange ich 
(im Schnitt) zu 99% immer meine 2-3 handlangen Barsche.

Also erster Wurf nichts, zweiter Wurf kurzer Anfasser, dritter bis
20ister Wurf ab und zu mal eine kleiner Zupfer aber alles
irgendwie recht lustlos.

Ok kann ja an den Fischen liegen denke ich mir und montiere
meine "Frustköder", er hat seinen Namen, da ich Ihn immer ran
mache um wenigsten etwas zu fangen um meine Stimmung zu
 heben. (2er FoxVibrax in Gold) 

Gleich beim ersten Wurf knallte mir ein 20iger Barsch auf dem Wobbler 
und drei Würfe später nochmal ein 22iger. Jetzt fühlte
ich mich in meiner Vermutung bestätigt, dass der SureCath zwar
kein Mist ist aber auch nicht die Spitze makiert.

Am kommenden Wochenende werde ich den Wobbler an der Ostsee 
schleppender Weise testen und mal sehen ob nicht
vielleicht der eine oder andere Hornhecht oder vielleicht sogar
mehr sich dafür interessiert.

Also in Schulnote bis jetzt 3 aber ich werde weitertesten, da
das auch an anderen Faktoren gelegen haben kann.

Bis Denne

Kai


----------



## marca (6. August 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

Habe leider im moment das Problem,dass ein belgischer chemischer Betrieb in Lüttich 80 kg Pestizide in "mein Hausgewässer",die Maas,geleitet hat!!
Es gibt/gab ein großes Fischsterben(100.000 Fische) und seit Freitag war Fischen und Baden im Fluß strengstens verboten.
Nach Einschätzung niederländischer Sportfischer braucht der Fluß wohl zehn Jahre um sich zu erholen.
Die Wasserschutzpolizei sagt,dass die Verunreinigung ernst,aber nicht nachhaltig ist und der Fluß sich selber reinigen kann.
Ich könnte nur noch kotzen und heulen......!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. August 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*



> aber ich werde weitertesten


Sehr gut, so ist das gedacht.
Nicht einmal kurz checken und gut ist, sondern auf Herz und Nieren testen.


----------



## dirkbo (6. August 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

Morgen wird der Gobimaru nochmals getestet ... leider hat mein zugeschickter Wobbler mit seiner leicht lilablauen Farbe kaum Anreize für die Barsche ... na man wird sehen ... kommt ja auch immer aufs Gewässer ... ich beangle reine Fliessgewässer ... vielleicht ist er ja in stehendem Wasser fängiger?


----------



## Wallerschreck (6. August 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

Habe heute Abend den Gobimaru mehrere Stunden getestet. Obwohl in dem Gewässer ein großer Bestand an Hechten, gerade an solchen um die 50cm herrscht hätte da eigentlich was laufen sollen..aber passiert ist garnichts nichtmal ein Anfasser oder Nachläufer. Vom Laufverhalten her würed ich mir etwas mehr randale wünschen, die Bewegungen sehen zwar fließend aus und er läuft auch gerade aber vom Gefühl in der Rute macht ein Ugly Duckling von 4cm wesentlich mehr Wirbel als der 7er Gobimaru. Wahrscheinlich macht das auch die schlechte Fängigkeit aus. Evtl. wäre der Wobbler mal eine Wahl im Winter wenn die Fische träger werden und nicht so hinter den Krachmachern her sind. Habe dann nochmal den Super Lucky kurz angetestet und mus sagen dass ich hier positiv überrascht war. Im gegensatz zu den meisten hier hatte meiner keinerlei Verarbeitungsfehler und lief auch sowohl vom optischen als vom Gefühl in der Rute befriedigend bis gut- Gebissen hat leider nichts drauf, werde ihn aber demnächst mal an der Fulda auf Bafo und Döbel testen. Enttäuschend war, dass ich direkt nach dem Gobimaru auf einen 8er Kopyto gewechselt hab und nach 10 Minuten den ersten Biss hatte. Kann Zufall gewesen sein aber sowas stellt einen Köder natürlich nicht gerade gut hin.


----------



## Hechtchris (7. August 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*



marca schrieb:


> Habe leider im moment das Problem,dass ein belgischer chemischer Betrieb in Lüttich 80 kg Pestizide in "mein Hausgewässer",die Maas,geleitet hat!!
> Es gibt/gab ein großes Fischsterben(100.000 Fische) und seit Freitag war Fischen und Baden im Fluß strengstens verboten.
> Nach Einschätzung niederländischer Sportfischer braucht der Fluß wohl zehn Jahre um sich zu erholen.
> Die Wasserschutzpolizei sagt,dass die Verunreinigung ernst,aber nicht nachhaltig ist und der Fluß sich selber reinigen kann.
> Ich könnte nur noch kotzen und heulen......!!!



Tut mir echt leid für dich der blöde Konzern sollte die ganzen Wiederbesatzmaßnahmen bezahlen müssen aber da wird eh nichts gemacht ! #c

Unsere Umwelt ist ja eh egal Hauptsache der Konzern kann weiter geld scheffeln


----------



## Margaux (7. August 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*



fishingchamp schrieb:


> meine sind auch noch nicht im westen da...aber so lange dauert das normalerweise nie!!!
> 
> egal...ich rechne schon nicht mehr voll mit dem ankommen der wobbler...
> 
> ...


 
Ich habe auch gestern noch nichts bekommen, schade...


----------



## Hechtchris (7. August 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

Noch nichts da bei mir hab aber per Email zusage bekommen #c


----------



## aixellent (7. August 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

Habe auch Zusage bekommen und noch ist nichts angekommen.

Greeetz
Aix


----------



## wallek (7. August 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

Ich hab gerade ein Mail bekommen das die Wobbler nicht zugestellt werden konnten!!!!

So ein Quatsch hab nicht ein Nachricht von der Post bekommen!

Naja jetzt schickt er die Wobbler halt nochmal zu mir, hab Ihm nochmal meine Adresse geschickt! Also nochmal warten!!!!!


----------



## fishingchamp (7. August 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

also bei mir ist auch nichts da...warum weiß ich nicht...

MFG
felix


----------



## Mr. Sprock (8. August 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

Bei mir auch nicht.


----------



## Wallerschreck (8. August 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

Hat inzwischen nochmal jemand was auf die Dinger gefangen? Ich hab bisher nichtmal eine Attacke auf die Teile bekommen.


----------



## Torsk_SH (8. August 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

Moin!

Meinen ersten Testtag findest Du weiter oben im Strang, 
heute werd ich es nochmal versuchen.


----------



## sp!nner (8. August 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*



Hechtchris schrieb:


> Noch nichts da bei mir hab aber per Email zusage bekommen #c



geht mir nicht anders....


----------



## Bubu63 (8. August 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

Test Nummer 2:

Gestern, Dortmund-Ems-Kanal, Höhe Dattelner Meer

nachdem der SuperLucky von mir mit einer neuen Tauchschaufel ausgerüstet war ( siehe mein 1. Posting ) , lief er eigentlich ganz flott und machte `n ganz schönen Tanz. Allein hatte er nicht die Gelegenheit zu beweisen ob er auch fängig ist. Er ging den Weg den alle
sinkenden Wobbler irgendwann gehen und hängt jetzt wohl irgendwo in 2-3 m Wassertiefe in einem Unterwasserhindernis. Es stand kein guter Stern über ihm, er ruhe in Frieden !

Zum Gobimaru. Ich hatte mir extra eine Strecke ausgewählt, wo ich eigentlich das ganze Jahr über Barsche auf die verschiedensten Köder fangen konnte. Auch Zander sind hier möglich. Angelzeit war so um die Dämmerung herum. Als der SuperLucky erstmal weg war
kam zu 80% der Gobimaru zum Zuge. Als Vergleich fischte ich jede Stelle anschließend
immer noch mit 2-3 Würfen mit einem ähnlichen Wobler ab der für mich die gleiche Funktion erfüllte wie der Gobi und auch eine ähnliche Farbgebung hat. Es handelt sich um den Salmo Minnow, 9cm floating. Ich bekam auf den Gobimaru den ganzen Abend leider keinen Biß. Auf den Salmo hingegen gelang mir der Fang eines 30er Barsches, eines 43 èr Zanders und auch ein leider noch untermaßiges "Glasauge" konnte nicht widerstehen. Einen vierten Biß konnte ich leider nicht verwerten.
Das war ziemlich eindeutig. Gestern hatte der Gobimaru keine Chance. Ich werde aber
weiterhin versuchen Biß und Fisch auf den Gobi zu bekommen. Fortsetzung folgt !

Bis die Tage

Bubu 63


----------



## frummel (8. August 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

hallo..
heute den gobi eingehender getestet..
leider ohne den geringsten kontakt.. auf andere, ähnliche wobler gabs einige anfasser aber nichts verwertbares... den den ich erwischt habt gabs auf nen süßen spinner, den mein schwiegerpapa aus nem aldiset hatte..


----------



## Hechtchris (8. August 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*



sp!nner schrieb:


> geht mir nicht anders....



Schön langsam wundere ich mich schon ;+


----------



## sp!nner (9. August 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

Werde morgen mal mailen wenn der Postbote nichts bringt! |kopfkrat


----------



## Veit (9. August 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

Also von den zwei Wobblern die ich bekam bin ich nicht so angetan. Das eine ist ein Eagle-S. Ist ja ein Riesenteil. Sry, ich teste ja gerne mal was aus, aber solche Riesenköder (der dürfte so ca. 20 cm) fische ich einfach mal nicht.
Das andere ist ein Sure Catch-Super Lucky. Da gefällt mir die größe, aber sobald man in ihn stärkerer Strömung fischt ist das Laufverhalten eine Katastrophe...


----------



## Bubu63 (9. August 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

Test Nummer 3:

Dortmund-Ems-Kanal, Datteln - Neue Fahrt

Habe den Gobimaru erneut in der Steinkante gefischt und auch endlich eine Attacke
auf den Wobbler gehabt. Daneben !
Das Wasser war sehr trübe, daher hatte die mir zur Verfügung gestellte eher natürliche Farbvariante es schwer. So sieht er übrigens aus..



Ich habe dann mal mit schockfarbenen Rapalas gegengetestet und hatte 2 gute
Bisse. Einen direkt vor meinen Füßen, als ein großer Barsch versucht hat den Wobbler beim
herausheben noch zu attakieren. Hat für den Barsch ( und für mich ) leider nicht ganz gereicht.Ein Zander ist nach kurzem Drill leider ausgestiegen. Das wars dann für gestern abend.

Es zeigt sich aber nach dem 3. Fischen so langsam, daß Wobbler die mehr Druck machen als der Gobi, bei den momantan herrschenden Bedingungen mehr Bisse bringen. Aber solange der Gobi nicht unwiederbringlich in der Steinkante hängt wird er weiter getestet.

Bis die Tage

Bubu63


----------



## Ronen (9. August 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*



> der dürfte so ca. 20 cm



die Eagle -S gibts in 2 grössen! 

Einmal in 14cm und einmal in 19cm Länge. Die 19cm langen Teile haben nen Gewicht von 64g was fürs Spinnangeln schon echt ziemlich happig ist...zumal die Eagle -S Wobbler wahrlich keine Weitflieger sind!

Was für nen Dekor haste denn da zur Verfügung gestellt bekommen?

Wenns nen hecht oder Redhead mit schwimmender Eigenschaft ist könnten wir uns ggfls. wenn Du wirklich kein Interesse an Tests hast, auf nen Deal einigen .... und ich übernehm dann das testen !

Gruss Ronen


----------



## Bubu63 (10. August 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

Test Nummer 4:

Wesel-Datteln-Kanal, Schleuse Ahsen

Nichts Neues von den NRW-Kanälen. Der Gobimaru läuft und läuft, nur Bisse
kommen nicht. Es war wegen des aufkommenden Gewitters zwar nur ein kurzer Test,
aber ein probehalber angebundener Ugly Ducking brachte erneut einen kleinen Zander.

Den Rest der Woche brauch ich jetzt erstmal wieder um richtig trocken zu werden....

Bis die Tage

Bubu63


----------



## Veit (10. August 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

@ Ronen: PN ist raus!


----------



## Hechtchris (11. August 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

Immer noch nichts da ! 

|uhoh:

Wird wohl nichts mit testen


----------



## fishingchamp (11. August 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

jupp...auch bei mir nicht...*******!!! naja egal...hab genug wobbler...

MFG
felix


----------



## aixellent (11. August 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

Bei mir auch nicht.

Greeetz
Aix


----------



## dhxxlwxgxn (11. August 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

Bei mir auch nicht.

Detlef


----------



## angelemanze (11. August 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

guck guck
habe es nun zum 3 male versucht meien mail als tester an euch anzubringen
bin gespannt


----------



## Margaux (11. August 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*



Hechtchris schrieb:


> Immer noch nichts da !
> 
> |uhoh:
> 
> Wird wohl nichts mit testen



Bei mir auch nicht... #d


----------



## frummel (11. August 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

gestern beide wobbler am mittellandkanal in bramsche (eilers hafen) getestet. Nix passiert. 1 schönen Biss auf einen Mepps gehabt. Kurz vorm Kescher raus.


----------



## Bruno (11. August 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

Auch meine eMail ist raus.#6Gerne würde ich testen!:vik:
Benötige dennoch die Angaben zur Größe der beiden Wobbler.

Die Frage nach den Laufeigenschaften erklärt sich durch die Stellung der Schaufel von alleine.

Viele Grüße,#h

Bruno


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (11. August 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

Ich selber habe diese noch nicht testen können.(Mail ist auch schon lange raus) Schade :c


----------



## Ronen (11. August 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*



> Auch meine eMail ist raus.



Leute...lest doch mal den 1. post in diesem thread genau durch!!!

Nur die ersten 35 Mails  kamen für die Aufgabe des testens in Frage....und die waren bereits wenige minuten nach Eröffnung des Thread`s erbracht!

Gruss Ronen


----------



## wallek (13. August 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

Ihr werdet es nicht glauben! Meine Wobbler sind doch endlich da!

Vom Aussehen her gehen die schon mal sehen was da so geht ich werde Berichten!


----------



## fishingchamp (13. August 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

also es kann ja nicht sein, dass die post all die sachen verschlampt hat...
warum kommt nichts?
falsche adressen?

MFG
felix


----------



## sp!nner (13. August 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

Habe nachgehakt...
Adressen und Namen waren wohl zum Teil vertauscht und die Testwobbler gingen alle zurück an den Absender.
Kriegen sie aber erneut zugeschickt-diesmal wohl mit richtigem Namen/Anschrift. |rolleyes


----------



## fishingchamp (13. August 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

also können wir soch noch mit den dingern rechnen?

MFG
felix


----------



## Bubu63 (15. August 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

Test Nummer 5

Gestern Abend, Dortmund-Ems-Kanal, Neue Fahrt

Habe den Gobimaru gegen verschiedene andere Kunstköder gefischt. Gestern waren
dann Barsche zwischen 20 - 30 cm angesagt. Das Ergebnis glich dem meiner vorherigen
Ausflüge ans Wasser.

Gobimaru, 1 Nachläufer
Rapala TD, 1 Barsch
3èr Mepps, 4 Barsche, viele Nachläufer

Es stellt sich immer mehr heraus, das der Gobimaru einfach viel zu brav läuft.
Köder die viel Druck machen sind ihm hier in den vielbefahrenen Kanälen
offensichtlich überlegen.

Bis die Tage

Bubu63


----------



## dirkbo (15. August 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

Hallo Leute,

mal ne Frage:

Hat jemand von euch irgendein Testbericht erstellt bzw. schon verschickt.
In meinem Umschlag waren nur die Wobbler sonst nix.

Habe jetzt beide getestet:

Gobimaru überhaupt nix ... nicht mal nen Zupfer, obwohl hier die Döbel auf alles gehen, was sich irgendwie bewegt.

Den Pince Minnow habe ich auch getestet, aber auch hier nix zu vermelde.
Der Wobbler läuft supergut, allerdings haben wir hier in der Ruhr erhebliches Hochwasser, was die Testerfolge erheblich beeinträchtigen wird.

Würde abr trotzdem gern meinen Testbericht irgendwohin schicken, wenn ich weiß wohin.

Gruß Dirk


----------



## Aalround-Spinner (15. August 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

Habe zweimal den Gobimaru bekommen...

Habe ihn an meiner sehr fangträchtigen Barschstelle schon vielfach getestet: das Laufverhalten ist zwar gut, doch Bisse bleiben aus.

Dagegen mit Salmo Hornet und X-Rap gingen gleich Barsche und ein Hecht mit 60cm drauf.

Also das Chinazeug ist mal wieder nicht so der Bringer.


----------



## Franz_16 (15. August 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

@dirkbo

im Eingangsposting steht folgendes:


> Und so funktioniert der Test:
> 
> Es sind 35 Testmodelle Paare da und die ersten welche sich
> unter info@fafnir-ruten.de melden , natürlich mit Anschrift und Adresse
> ...



Grundsätzlich heisst es jetzt erstmal abwarten bis es die Umfrage bzw. den Ergebnis-Thread gibt..  wenn du vorher schon was loswerden willst kannst du deinen Testbericht natürlich schon mal per Mail an Christoph schicken (Adresse siehe oben).


----------



## Eur0 (15. August 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

Also meine meinung: die ergebnisse sind bisher eindeutig.... da wird auch ein weiterer tread nix dran ändern.


----------



## fishingchamp (15. August 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

ich hoffe ich komme auch noch zu einer meinung...werde auch noch einmal nachhaken...

MFG
felix


----------



## Wallerschreck (15. August 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

bislang sind die Erfahrungen ja mager...auch bei mir konnten die Dinger nichts reißen, nichtmal einen Nachläufer.


----------



## fritte (16. August 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

So, dann werde ich mal kurz berichten.
Habe meine Köder schon einige male getestet. 
Bis heute morgen hatte ich nur einen Nachläufer auf den kleinen Super Lucky 5,6g und 44mm.
Also nicht gerade wirklich viel. 
Nun heute war ich wieder am Wasser und wollte ein wenig Feedern. 
Das lief auch soweit ganz gut, da viel mir ein, ich hatte meine Spinn dabei, und um die zeit ein wenig zu überbrücken, dachte ich mir ich werfe ein paar Runden so ins Wasser.
Der erste Wurf, direkt nen Nachläufer, danach 5-6 mal nix.
Dann kurz an die Feeder nen Rotauge rausgeholt.
Neu beködert und ab damit.
Dann wieder die Spinn rein und direkt knallte es, ein schöner Esox 74cm hing an der Rute, ich war sehr überrumpelt, da der Köder gerade bei der 2 Kurbelumdrehung schon saß.
Machte richtig spaß den an Land zu ziehen.
Kleines Problem, die Drillinge sind gebrochen, die schaufel ab.
Also ganz Stabiel sind die dinger leider nicht.
Hoffe den wieder Fit zu bekommen.
Als wenn das schon alles gewesen wäre, ich habe mir gleich den Nächsten Köder raus gekramt, hatte dabei nen Ollen 1,5€ Wobbler erwischt, dachte mir aber hauptsache Oberflächenwobbler, da ich an einer Krautbank Fischte.
Und schon saß der Zweite Hecht, diesmal nur 58cm, aber der konnte gute Sprünge hinlegen.
Wärend ich mit mit meinem Hecht beschäfftigt war, hatte Dirkbo der an diesem Tag mit war, einen 68cm Esox am Start, wir hatten eine schöne Schwimmschule gefunden.
Den haben wir auch sicher an Land bringen Können.
Also ein richtig Fetter tag für uns.
Kurz noch zum Lucky, meiner hatte keine schiefe Schaufel.
Der Lauf war sehr sauber und gut, nur die Stabilität ließ zu wünschen übrig.
PS. Die dinger beißen wie Sau, hatte 2 Stunden was davon.
Shit happens, aber die Sau ist am Land.
Schöne Grüße von der Ruhr
Bilder werden Später noch nachgereicht.


----------



## fritte (16. August 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

Die versprochenen Bilder sind Da!!!!!!:vik::vik:


----------



## Buster (16. August 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

Ich habe am Dienstag meine beiden Testmodelle erstmal zu Wasser gelassen. Da ich leider keine wegen akutem "PC-repariering" keine Zeit hatte in die freie Natur zu kommen habe ich wenigstens mal den Lauf der Wobbler ansehen wollen.
Diese Modelle hab ich bekommen:
1 x Pince minnow 50 mm / 3,2 g schwimmend im FireTiger-Design
1x Gobimaru 70 mm / 5,2 g schwimmend im Weissfisch-Design

und ich muss sagen das die Verarbeitung optisch keinen Grund zum meckern gibt. Keine schiefen Schaufeln oder Kratzer. auch die Ösen sitzen fest und gerade. Die Haken sind spitz.

Da ich also nur kurz Zeit hatte hab ich die beiden nur mal schnell durch den Bachforellen-Zuchtteich bei Uwe gezogen.
Beide Modelle liefen gerade - allerdings wurden sie erst richtig lebendig wenn das einkurbeln schneller wurde - also nix für langsamkurbler. 
Gezupft zeigten sie schön die blitzenden Flanken - wenn ich ein Fisch wäre dann würde ich sie mögen.

Die kleinen Bachforellen ( 6 - 10 cm) fanden den Pince Minnow sehr interessant - sie schubsten ihn herum und zogen ihn durchs Wasser - beissen konnten sie natürlich nicht wirklich da sie noch zu klein waren um das Maul so weit aufzureissen. Es war aber lustig anzusehen.
Der Gobimaru machte dem Forellennachwuchs wohl etwas Angst - sie schwammen darauf zu um sich dann doch wieder schnell zu verkrümeln.

Der nächste Test wird dann an einem Bach mit "richtigen" Fischen gemacht - schliesslich will ich auch mal sehen ob die Haken sich bewähren (und vor allem will ich wieder richtig angeln). 
So langsam ist der Massensuizid von Uwes Rechnern abgewendet und wieder Land in Sicht.


to be continued...


----------



## Pfandpirat (16. August 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

Meine Erfahrung mit den Wobblern hält sich immer noch in Grenzen - bisher nämlich noch nichts erhalten. #c


----------



## dirkbo (17. August 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

Jau, war rundum ein geiler Tag ... schön das man bei Hochwasser über den Seerosen fischen kann ohne einen Hänger zu haben ...fettgrins

Man lernt halt niemals aus!!!

Am nächsten Wochenende wird der Junge lecker verspeist.


----------



## worker_one (19. August 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

Ich habe heute das erstmal meinen Wobbler getestet. Ich habe "nur" einen Gobimaru 70 bekommen und einen 190er Eagle-S.
Der erste Eindruck des Gobimaru war gut. Tolle Farbe, gute Verarbeitung.Doch beim genauen Hinsehen, stellte ich fest, daß die Haken zwar stabil und recht scharf waren, der hinter Drilling schon aus der Packung raus etwas Rost ansetzte...|kopfkrat
http://img516.*ih.us/img516/507/1000162acu8.jpg

Geangelt werden sollte vom Boot aus in unserm Vereinssee...
http://img76.*ih.us/img76/3452/1000064aqn2.jpg

Und nach kurzer Zeit konnte auch ein erster Erfolg verbucht werden...
http://img516.*ih.us/img516/1719/1000164atu4.jpg
http://img76.*ih.us/img76/4262/1000165aiu5.jpg

Das ging gut los, wurde aber leider nicht besser. 2 weitere Barsche blieben nur Nachläufer. Mehr tat sich nicht.
Geangelt haben wir (mein Bruder und ich) 4 Stunden. Mein Bruder hatte auf Spinner und anderen Wobbler keinen Biss.
Für den ersten Test noch nicht besonders aufschlussreich....:g
Weitere folgen....#h


----------



## worker_one (19. August 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

Achso, zum Laufverhalten lässt sich sagen, das mein Gobimaru eigentlich Schwimmend sein soll aber doch absinkt. Einfach eingekurbelt entwickelt er überhaupt kein Spiel. Mit einigen Stopps und Rutenschlägen lässt er sich aber doch recht gut "Leben" einhauchen. Er flankt denn schön und bricht aus.
Die Tauchtiefe ist ziemlich gering max. 1m...#h


----------



## sp!nner (20. August 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*



Pfandpirat schrieb:


> Meine Erfahrung mit den Wobblern hält sich immer noch in Grenzen - bisher nämlich noch nichts erhalten. #c


 
schließe mich hier an,habe trotz antwort auf meiner anfrage und zusage das ich die wobbler noch bekomme bisher keine erhalten  #d


----------



## Margaux (20. August 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*



sp!nner schrieb:


> schließe mich hier an,habe trotz antwort auf meiner anfrage und zusage das ich die wobbler noch bekomme bisher keine erhalten #d


 
Ich habe es schon aufgegeben, trotz Zusage auf die Wobbler zu warten. Das scheint aber nicht so schlimm zu sein, die Fangergebnisse halten sich ja wohl in Grenzen...


----------



## fishingchamp (20. August 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

also ich habe auf meine e-mail letzten freitag noch keine antwort bekommen, aber amwochenende schrieben die ja auch wahrscheinlich nicht zurück...ich denke aber, dass wir unsere wobbler nicht mehr bekommen...tja...

MFG
felix


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. August 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

Ich habe jetzt einige Versuche mit dem 130er schwimmend und 88er sinkend gemacht, das ist aber sehr mau. Boardie KHof hat sie auch mal probiert, Billigteile von der Art und Lauf. 
Genauer Bericht folgt denn mal, erstmal werde ich sie etwas verbessern, so geit das nicht mit den Pilkhaken am 130er.


----------



## fritte (20. August 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

Bin ich bis jetzt so der einzige der wenigstens einmal kurz spaß hatte?
Meinen kleinen habe ich irgendwie wieder zusammen geschustert, leider sitzt die neue schaufel nicht hundertprozentig grade, somit habe ich nen leichten links lastigen köder. Aber so laufen hier ja einige, da neu waren auch. Habe wieder nen schönen 72er Hecht fangen dürfen, leider nix auf die beiden Wobbler, sondern auf einen Roy Fishers Original Hunter 12,5cm im Hecht dekor. zurzeit beißen sie wenn nur auf die billigen oder gar nicht. Weder Salmo noch illex  konnten sie überzeugen. 
Heute gab es nur ein paar Barsche, und die auch nur auf Spinner, ansonsten konnte nix überzeugen. Oder wir waren heute nicht so gut  mit den Kunstködern in der Führung.


----------



## aixellent (20. August 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*



Margaux schrieb:


> Ich habe es schon aufgegeben, trotz Zusage auf die Wobbler zu warten. Das scheint aber nicht so schlimm zu sein, die Fangergebnisse halten sich ja wohl in Grenzen...



Yepp,

habe auch bisher nichts erhalten.#d Was solls?

Greeetz
Aix


----------



## HOX (20. August 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

Naja, ich habe zwar beim ersten Versuch ein paar Döbel und ne BaFo auf den Gobimaru fangen können, allerdings hat sich an dem Teil seither auch nix mehr getan......
Für die, die leider keinen wobbler abbekommen haben, sei gesagt, dass ihr nicht wirklich viel verpasst habt.

Geht zu eurem Tackle-Dealer, holt euch nen` 3€ Wobbler aus der Wühlkiste und ihr habt das gleiche Feeling.

Lg und Tl
HOX


----------



## fritte (20. August 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

Sag ich ja, meine billigen spielzeuge funzen zur zeit ganz gut. So dolle sind sie leider nicht. 
Obwohl manche ja auf den eagle-s schwören, kann ich dazu nix melden, keine Nachläufer oder der gleichen.
Werde die Tage aber mal wieder los ziehen und weiter testen. muß doch auch auf diese teile klappen.


----------



## Bubu63 (24. August 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

Test Nummer 6, Dortmund-Ems-Kanal, Dattelner Meer

habe gestern abend mal wieder 2 Stunden versucht mit dem Gobimaru einen Fisch zu fangen. Ich will einfach nicht glauben das er leer ausgehen soll. Fische ihn seit drei
Wochen, immer gegen andere Wobbler aus meiner Kiste. Ich fange immer mit dem Gobi
an und wechsel dann auf einen anderen. Gestern habe ich auf den ABU Thormentor in gleicher Größe gewechselt. Gobi Null, Thormentor 1 kleiner Zander. War allerdings auch der einzige Biß an diesem Abend. 

Bis die Tage

Bubu63


----------



## sp!nner (24. August 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

Trotz zusage das ich sie noch bekomme ist nichts eingetroffen-somit bleibt ein berichten meinerseits aus.
Was ich mittlerweile von der ganzen Aktion halten soll nach dem was hier alles gepostet wurde,dass auch andere nichts bekommen haben #d
was solls,soll mir Wurscht sein,scheinen ja nicht gerade der Bringer zu sein |wavey:


----------



## fishingchamp (24. August 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

schließe mich micha an...
und wehe, dass am ende jemand von denen auf mich sauer ist, weil ich keinen bericht geschrieben habe...

MFG
felix


----------



## fantazia (24. August 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*



fishingchamp schrieb:


> schließe mich micha an...
> und wehe, dass am ende jemand von denen auf mich sauer ist, weil ich keinen bericht geschrieben habe...
> 
> MFG
> felix


dafür werden sie dich sicher jagen:q:q:q.


----------



## Hechtchris (24. August 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*



sp!nner schrieb:


> Trotz zusage das ich sie noch bekomme ist nichts eingetroffen-somit bleibt ein berichten meinerseits aus.
> Was ich mittlerweile von der ganzen Aktion halten soll nach dem was hier alles gepostet wurde,dass auch andere nichts bekommen haben #d
> was solls,soll mir Wurscht sein,scheinen ja nicht gerade der Bringer zu sein |wavey:



Genauso ists bei mir auch ..... #h


----------



## Barben Fischer (25. August 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

Auch bei mir sind keine Wobbler eingetroffen, da gibts halt auch keinen bericht


----------



## Wallerschreck (27. August 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

Endlich konnte ich die Wobbler mal an meiner Salmo - Strecke in der Fulda testen.
Üblicherweise ist diese naturbelassene Strecke selbst wenn die Forellen nicht wollen mindestens mal für eine handvoll starker Döbel gut also dachte ich mir dass der Super Luky - Kleinwobbler hier leichtes Spiel haben sollte. Das erste problem sah ich direkt nach Ankunft, es herrschte nämlich Hochwasser. Die Strömung war an manchen Stellen irrsinnig und das sonst klare Wasser war trüb vor aufgewirbeltem Sediment. Naja egal jetzt wird probiert. 
Erstes Problem mit dem der Super Lucky zu kämpfen hatte war die Strömung. Ohne Zug hat der Wobbler trotz Strömungsdruck keinen mucks von sich gegeben. Bei Zug hat der Wobbler zwar schön ausgeschlage, dafür war er aber nach kürzester Zeit schon wieder an der Oberfläche soweit schonmal ungünstig. Gebissen hat auch dann nichts mehr drauf und trotz mehrerer Versuche an absoluten hot spots gabs nicht einen Zupfer. Nach einiger Zeit habe ich auf den Ugly Duckling in 4cm gewechselt und hate direkt nach dem 3. Wurf den ersten Biss, leider ein Fehlbiss. Innerhalb der nächsten Stunde konnte ich auf den Ugly c.a. 10 weitere Bisse verzeichnen wovon allerdings keiner an Land gehen wollte, anscheinend Bissen sie sehr spitz. Zuletzt konnte ich dann aber doch noch einen 30ger Döbel und einen 20ger Barsch (merkwürdig in dem flachen, stark strömendem Wasser) auf Ugly Duckling fangen. Zwar war die Ausbeute mit gerademal 2 Fischen von 12 Bissen allgemein mager aber wenn man die große Anzahl an Bissen auf den Ugly auf der einen Seite und die 0 Aktivität auf den Super Lucky auf der anderen Seite betrachtet ist das schon enttäuschend.


----------



## Torsk_SH (30. August 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

MoinMoin!

Zweiter Testtag abgeschlossen,

gestern Abend sind mein Arbeitskollege und ich nochmal an die
Weser gefahren um den im Moment gut beissenden Barschen
auf den Sender zu gehen.

Erstmal gucken ob Fische da sind hab ich mir gedacht und hab
meinen 0815 Köder, einen Vox Vibrax Gr5, montiert.

Also ran dat Ding und rut mit Schiet #6
Absinken lassen, ein Paar mal kurbel-kurbel, 
wieder absinken lassen kurbel-*peng * Barsch :q

So war ungefähr der Ablauf, jeder Wurf ein Fisch(lein).
Die kleinen Barsche waren voll da so das die größeren 
Exemplare gar keine Chance hatte. 

Hier mal ein Beispiel von vielen die wir gefangen haben,







Wie gesagt keine Riesen aber Fisch war da. Es versteht sich von 
selbst, dass die kleinen Burschen wieder zurück gewandert sind.

Na gut dachte ich geben wir dem Rosafour Teil nochmal 
ne Chance, also wieder ran dat Ding und rut mit Schiet,

halb absinken lassen und ran gekurbelt und..... nüscht okay
kein Thema zweiter Wurf, mein erster zweiter Wurf am 
gestrigen Tag, und wieder nichts.

Mein Kumpel hatte bis dahin schon wieder drei Barsch gelandet
davon auch ein Guter zum mitnehmen von 45cm.

Ich hab es noch ein paar Mal versucht aber mit dem Wobbler
kam nüscht. Vielleicht war den Fischen das Laufverhalten zu
langsam, da der Wobbler mehr lange S Kurven fährt als
zackig hin und her zu "wobbeln".

Dazu kommt das er alle paar Meter Flanke zeigt was ich
aber nicht unbedingt schlecht finde. Auch wenn es nicht
"normal" ist. Ein Raphala dreht sich erst wenn man Ihn mit 
richtig Speed schleppt.

Hier nochmal ein Foto von meinem Kandidaten,






Es ist schade, dass ich bis jetzt nichts wirklich positives
berichten kann aber ich denke genau das ist der Vorteil
für die Angler und der Nachteil für den Hersteller.

Der nächste Versucht wird dann endlich im Salzwasser am
Downrigger sein und ich hoffe, dass ich dann etwas besseres
berichten kann.

CU

Kai


----------



## Bubu63 (31. August 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

Test Nr. 7, Wesel-Datteln-Kanal, Höhe Ahsen

diesmal gibts leider nicht viel zu berichten. Zwei Stunden Spinnfischen mit Gobimaru
und anderen Ködern in der Steinkante ergaben keinen einzigen Biß. Das ist schon
bemerkenswert für die Jahreszeit ! Eigentlich geht meist immer noch ein Bärschchen oder so, aber nix.

Bis die Tage

Bubu63


----------



## Bubu63 (6. September 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

Test Nr. 8, Dortmund-Ems-Kanal, Neue Fahrt

Tja, dies wird leider mein letzter Beitrag zu diesem Thema. Der Gobimaru hängt im Baum,
gleich über dem Standplatz eines guten Barschrudels.

Aber von Anfang an. Das Abfischen der Steinpackung ergab einen kleinen Barsch und einen Nachläufer auf`n 3èr Mepps, der Gobimaru ergab nichts. An diesem besagten Weidenbaum
angekommen ging dann alles ziemlich schnell. Verschiedene Wobbler und der 3èr Mepps ergaben 4 gute Barsche von 25cm - 34cm, sowie einige Nachläufer. Es war richtig gut !
Ich versteifte mich dann auf den Gobimaru, weil hier an dieser Stelle sollte der endlich seinen Fisch fangen. Nach mehreren Würfen landete er dann in dem unheilvollen Weidenbusch, der den Wobbler leider auch nicht mehr her gab. Ich wollte aber noch wissen ob es an dem Gobi lag, oder daran das einfach keine Barsche mehr da waren. Ein 7cm Rapala gab darüber Aufschluß und fing gleich beim 2. Wurf wieder einen Barsch. Ich hatte genug gesehen, und da ich mal wieder ziemlich naßgeregnet war packte ich danach ein. 

Fazit: Die mir zum Testen zur Verfügung gestellten Wobbler haben mich im Grunde genommen enttäuscht. 
Der SuperLucky war so schlecht verarbeitet, das sogar die Tauschaufel brach.
Das war für mich eigentlich die größte und leider negative Überraschung.

Mit dem Gobimaru habe ich in der Steinkante richtig Meter gemacht und er hat nicht
einen Fisch gebracht. Der Lauf dieses Wobblers war mir einfach zu ruhig für unsere
lauten und vielbefahrenen Schiffahrtskanäle. Andere Wobbler die gegengefischt habe, die einfach mehr Radau gemacht haben, waren ihm überlegen und haben gefangen.

Nichts-desto-trotz halte ich diesen Test für eine gute Idee. Es hat mir großen Spaß
gemacht und ich habe doch so einige Fische ( aber mit meinen Wobblern ) gefangen.
Wer will soll seine Schlüsse daraus ziehen. Ich jedenfalls verbleibe erstmal mit Petri Heil !

Bis die Tage

Bubu63


----------



## Fafnir-Ruten (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

Liebes Testerteam und Anglerboard-Gemeinde,

ich möchte mich bei allen Testern  recht herzlich für Ihren Einsatz bedanken|wavey:

Ihr seid SPITZE#6

Nun hat die ganze Aktion gezeigt, daß sich die Wobbler
nicht so sehr bewährt haben, schade eigentlich!!!

Da die Aktion ja geplant war, um so auszuchecken ob die 
Wobbler für unsere Gewässer geeiegnet sind, kann man jetzt 
nach diesen Ergebnissen davon ausgehen ... " eher nicht!!...
Vielleicht sind die SureCatch Wobbler in den Gewässen Asiens bzw.Tailands fängiger, ich weiß es nicht.
Aber nach den Ergebnissen welche sie in unseren heimischen Gewässern erbracht haben werden wir diese Wobbler nicht in unser Programm aufnehmen.

Dies wahr mir aber diese Aktion wert, da wir schon genug
Plastikmüll erzeugen, braucht unsere Firma nicht auch noch dazu beitragen.
Mir sind Qualität und Funktionalität sehr wichtig, weil nur so
dem Kunden und der Natur nachhaltig gedient wird.
Wer "billig kauft - kauft zweimal" - und mach auch mehr Müll.

Deshalb werde ich auch in Zukunft all meine neuen Produkte immerwieder von euch testen lasse!!

Danke nochmal an alle die so fleißig dabei mitgemacht haben!!

Als "Danke Schön" bekommen alle 35 Tester, ob Sie nun einen
Wobbler bekommen haben oder nicht. Die Möglichkeit bei uns
einen der legendären Graphite USA Blanks (der gleiche Blank der für die legendäre Blechpeitsche verbaut wurde) mit einem einem 5% Preisvorteil zu erwerben.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Chistoph "Rossy" Rossner

Vom Fafnir-Ruten -Team


----------



## mipo (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

Ist raus.


----------



## Blink* (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

5% von ???.

Wie hoch ist denn die UVP ? ;+


Gruß,

Blink


----------



## Fafnir-Ruten (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

Hallo Blink,
danke der Nachfrage 5% von 225€.


Grüßle
Fafnir Ruten


----------



## andre23 (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

....wirkt in meinen augen etwas mehr als skuril....sorry...aber eine komische aktion von vorne bis hinten?...


----------



## Mr. Sprock (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

Es wird immer was zu meckern geben........................


----------



## andre23 (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*



Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Es wird immer was zu meckern geben........................



´s hat doch nicht´s im geringsten mit meckern zu tun....:m....skuril....ist nur die aktion und der rueckzug und die 5% , anderswo bekommt man bedeutend mehr....frage ist, war dieses, jenes, das zeil?|kopfkrat....mir letztlich nun aber egal...#h


----------



## Torsk_SH (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*

Moin Andre!

Sei unbesorgt, der Test war um die Wobbler für den Markt zu testen.
Ich finde sowas klasse! Es muss nicht immer Raphala oder Ilex oder 
was auch immer auf einem Köder stehen damit der gut läuft.

Die SureCatch Dinger sind halt durchgefallen- lieber so eine 
Feldstudie als das Lager voll mit Ködern die kein Mensch haben will.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Achtung! 35 Tester für Wobbler gesucht!*



			
				Mr. Sprock schrieb:
			
		

> Es wird immer was zu meckern geben........................


Und wirt werden nix daran ändern können, gut erkannt )))))


----------

